# صــــــــــــــــــــــلاة x ترنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيمة



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

* علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)


علمنى اكون زيك حنون
ربى حزين على قسوتى
دايما معايا وانا مش معاه
شايلنى حتى فى خطيتى

لامس همومى ليلى ويومى
وفى حضن قلبك خليتنى اعيش
قصر ظلامى وبحور الامى
اخطار حياتى متهمنيش

انا مش هتوه وسط الهموم
انا مش هعيش من غير امل
دايما معايا وحكون معاك
يامالى قلبى بمحبتك *

[YOUTUBE]8XJ3ZiajXW8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*

*الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي...*
*الصلاة روعة...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*



christianbible5 قال:


> *الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي...*
> *الصلاة روعة...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*


صلوات العدرا والقديسين
الرب يفرح قلبكم


----------



## العراقيه (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*

*كلمات رائعه بحق الرب*
*شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*



العراقيه قال:


> *كلمات رائعه بحق الرب*
> *شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*



كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------



## ميرنا (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*

جميلة اوى الفكرة والترنيمة فظيعة 

يثبت  ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*



apsoti قال:


> جميلة اوى الفكرة والترنيمة فظيعة
> 
> يثبت  ​


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
 أشكــــــــرك
للتشجيع ولتثبيت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ميرنا (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*

اسمحلى اشارك معاك بترنيمة بحبها اوى وبحسها​ 
[YOUTUBE]Avg9Xi6eH0s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علمنـــــــــى اكــــــــــون...(صلاة x ترنيمة)*



apsoti قال:


> اسمحلى اشارك معاك بترنيمة بحبها اوى وبحسها​
> [youtube]avg9xi6eh0s[/youtube]​



1- أمسك يا رب  أيدى ذى بطرس زمان
لما قرب يغرق مسكت أيدية بحنان
ورفعته وسط الموج اديتة سلام و امان
وانا ذية يا رب امسك أيدى كمان

2- الموج عليه عالى يخطف قلبى منى
و الريح يا رب شديدة خايف نفسى تخنى
و المركب طالع نازل و صخور بتحطمنى
قول للموج يهدى فى صدرك احضنى

3- ادخل يا رب سفتنتى املك حياتى تمام
و اطرد منى الخوف داوى كل الالام
اسكن جوة قلبى املاه بالسلام
ابدا ماتسبنى لوحدى امشى وسط الايام
*

ترنيمة رووووووووووووووعة يا تاسونى..
وكلمااتها معبرة جدآآآآآآ
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*


----------



## ميرنا (15 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]czjpNzsSn4E[/YOUTUBE]

الى متى يارب تنسانى الى الانقضاء
حتى متى تصرف وجهك عنى 
الى متى ارتل هذه المشورات
 فى نفسى وهذه الاوجاع فى قلبى كل يوم
الى متى يرتفع عدوى على
انظر واستجب لى يا ربى والهى 
انر عينى للاا انام نوم الموت 
لاا يقولو عدوى انى قد قويت عليك
*هلليلويا* *هلليلويا**هلليلويا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pJKAl3ElgHM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*هل أطرُقُ بابَكَ بعدَ ضياعِ الكلِّ

أَوَ يصلُحُ أن أقتَرِبَ إليكَ بذلّي

ضيّعتُ أنا فرحتي منّي بجهلي

قد كنتَ حبيبي وخلّي

أنتَ بل أهلي

وتركتُكَ لكنّي أعودُ فترحمني

ولا بيديَّ إلاّ الوَعدُ ليستُرَني

والقلبُ بأحشائي يُناديكَ

أجبِرني

أشتاقُ لحضنِ الآب وعطفُه يقبَلُني



جمّلني فقبحي قد ذهَبَ حتّى الأحشاء

وسوادُ اللّيلِ تسرَّبَ فيَّ

انتَشَرَ الداء

أشتاقُ لخالِقِ من عدَمِ

يدعو الأشياء

فيُغيِّرَ قلبي ويُلبِسني حُلَلاً بيضاء

حُللاً بيضاء

أشتاقُ لحضنِ الآب وعطفُه يقبَلُني
*​*
*


----------



## ميرنا (16 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]nLa0o4eGn4U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*القرار*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*- (ما أحلـى السجـود أمامـك أنشـد بالـعـود لجلالـك)2*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]1- ياللي دفعت في أغلـي الأثمـان ولما قبلتك ربي صار لـي السلطان*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*وإنت بترعى حياتـي بكل حنـان ما يملك قلبي أمsssssssssss غيـر السجود*
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*2- وصوتي ليك هايعلي بهتاف أناشيـد ولأنك عايـش فـي أيـامي عيـد*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*وبتغنى حياتي جنبـك بالمواعيـد ما يملك قلبي أمsssssssssss غيـر السجود*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*3- أنا عزي بيك وفخري ومالي سواك وسراج لرجلي كلsssssssssss وماشي وراك *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*وعلي أيامي يا ربـي ما يسود إلاك ما يملك قلبي أمsssssssssss غير السجـود*​
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*من أجمل الترانيم التى تحتوى على كلمات يحتاج الإنسان الذى يريد توبة صادقة و
و عودة الى حضن الله..
بصلى تكون سبب بركة وتعزية ليكم

*


[YOUTUBE]QSgpWy7Aa1E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## dodo jojo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

رووووووووووعه..مشكوره


----------



## ميرنا (19 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XgdJ4gqbM0g[/YOUTUBE]

*متعولش الهم ومتخفشي ربنا موجود 
دا إلهك حي مبينمشي وملهش حدود) 2
1- واطمن روح لطبيب الروح دا الباب مفتوح ومش مسدود 
و يا ريت تناديله ولما تجيله الشوك حيشيله وحيبقى ورود 
ربنا موجود 
( القرار) 2 
2- يا سلام ياهناك طول ماهو وياك عايش جواك و عليك بيسود 
لو كان مسئول عنك علطول الهم يزول و الفرح يعود 
ربنا موجود
( القرار) 2
3- لو ماسك فيه ومسلم ليه عمرك وعليه علطول مسنود 
شرك يمحيه عمرك يبنيه حالاً تلاقيه مبقاش مهدود 
ربنا موجود
( القرار)*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*بالصدفة وانا بدور على ترنيمة لقيت الترنيمة دى بس هى باللغة الانجليزية ومترجمة...
بتعلمنا ايه هى الاشياء اللى ممكن نشكر ربنا عليها...
بصلى تكون بركة ليكم.آمين

[YOUTUBE]fA6hbnm7620&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*دى ترنيمة رااااائعة ...يحتاج أن يردد كلماتها كل إنسان يحتاج الرحمة
 وأن يترك الهموم والاحزان  أمام الرب
بصلى تكون سبب بركة ليكم...
[YOUTUBE]LqqlcrfWDes[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zBhP8bPgWbg[/YOUTUBE]​ 

*أمـور **الله** عـجـيـبـة*​ 
*أمـور **الله** عـجـيـبـة*
*و مواعيده عجب العجاب*
*يــغــيــر الأزمـــان ويـسـبـب الأسـبــاب*
*إذا عـدانـي فـي صحرا يفتـح لي ينـبـوع في صخـرة*
*وإذا إشتـدت مجـاعة يبعـت خـبــزي ويـا الـغــراب*
*إلـهـي صخـر الـدهـور لا يـنـعــس لا يــنــام*
*قـدامـه الكـل واضــح في الـنور زي الـظلام*
*والقـدرة في إيده وحده والكـل يخـضـع لمجـده*
*ولأنـي غـالي عــنـده قـلبـي مـلـيـان ســلام*
*مـحـبـة **الله** عـجـيـبـة تـعـلـى فـوق الـجـبـال*
*مـحـبـة كـمـان قريـبـة ثابـتة في كل الأحوال *
*يا حـبـه يـا طـول أنـاتـه لـكـل ولاده وبـنـاتـه*
*أب مــثـالـي ورعـايـتـه هـي كـمـال الـمـثـال*
*ســلام **الله** عـجـيــب ويـبـان وسط الخـطــر*
*تلـقـى الـمـؤمن يـرنـم رغــم الألـم والـضــرر*
*علشان في قلـبه إيـمـان ب**الله** رب الأمـــــان*
*الـنـاس شايـفـه جـفـاف وهـو شـايـفــه مـطــر*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9GF9LNIfWT8[/YOUTUBE]
يا عيون الرب السهرانة طلى علي مصر 
دليها وهي حيرانة دليها لبر 

لا صنم ينفعها ولا شمس لا قمر ولا جني ولا إنس 
مين ينهي آلام الملايين ويرسى علي بر أمين 

ياعيون الرب السهرانة طلى علي مصر 

يا ذراع الرب الابدية اتمدي لمصر 
أعاديها جهل وقدرية في صراع الدهر

اسحار وغواية وضلال حطوا رجليها في اغلال 
مين يهدي خطاها للنور ويفك الشعب المأسور

يا ذراع الرب الابدية اتمدي لمصر
يا سواقي الرب المليانة فيضي علي مصر 

اروي أراضيها العطشانة وازرعى في القفر 
حولي صحاريها لجنات بدلي لعناتها لبركات 

اروي أراضيها بأنهار ويصير أهاليها أبرار
يا سواقي الرب المليانة فيضي علي مصر 

يا وعود الرب نطق بيها بالبركة لمصر 
كوني نور يبدد لياليها كوني بسمة وفجر

حول يا إلهنا الآهات لأغاني تعلى بهتافات 
بدل أحزانها لأفراح خليها تسعد ترتاح

ياعيون الرب السهرانة طلى علي مصر​


----------



## ميرنا (22 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CouCwNG_I0w[/YOUTUBE]
*نقطة من دم يسوع*
(نقطه من دم يسوع تكفي لتطهيري
لمسه من يد يسوع تكفي لتحريري)2
(وان لمست انا هدب ثوبه نلت الشفاء
وان صرخت انا يا مخلصي زال العناء)2
(فهو شمس البر رئيس السلام يهوه القدير
وهو ملك المجد عجيب مشير شديد القدره لذا فلن اضيع)2
فاسمه يسوع​


----------



## ميرنا (22 سبتمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1sle7weM1ew[/YOUTUBE]

**(تنده عليا و اسكتك .. من كتر شري سكتك .. عن عينى مخفية 

قربت ليا و بابعدك .. يا الهى نار محبتك .. جوايا مطفية)2. 
*
*القرار 

(اتصرف انت يا رب فيا شيل الغشاوة من عينيا)2 

رجعنى ليك .. رجعنى ليك 

(من يوم ماسيبتك فرحى سابنى .. و الهم عذبنى و تعبنى ..)2 

و الراحة فيك .. الراحة فيك 


*(كترت عاداتى و شهواتى و خطايايا 

قلت اوى وقفة صلاتى و اقول كفاية)2 

(هارجع و اتوب .. القى الذنوب .. تجرى ورايا 

يا رب صلحلى .. العيوب .. خليك معايا) 

هات ايديك و امسك ايديا .. هات ايديك و امسك ايديا 


*(عارف حياتى من البداية للنهاية 

دارى بتعب قلبي و شقايا و الخبايا) 2 

(مكشوفة قدامك دوايا انت و شفايا 

معاك فى وقت الخوف حماية و بيك عزايا) 

و لا حد غيرك دارى بيا .. و لا حد غيرك دارى بيا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*كل يوم تحت صليبك


[YOUTUBE]lzFG58KF0VQ[/YOUTUBE]


 ( كل يوم تحت صليبك

 كنت بفكر فيك يا ربى ودايما أجيلك

من غير خوف زى أبويا عن أسرارى وعن حكاياتى هناك واحكيلك ) 2

كنت كتير يا ربى بفكر

من دلوقتى وحتى اما اكبر

انى لا يمكن يوم هاتغير وانسى صليبك

كنت فى قلبى دايما أصلى

 يفضل حبك فى تملى

ومفيش حاجة فى يوم تمنعنى

انى اجيلك وافضل احكيلك

( و لما كبرت ناديتك تانى

 بس لقيت فى ايديا يا رب قيود منعانى

حزن وخوف مالى كيانى

وسجن خطية وحب وشهوة عالم فانى) 2

وبقيت تانى يا ربى بفكر

امتى ارجعلك وازاى هاقدر

اقعد زى ما كنت صغير تحت صليبك

وبقيت تانى يا ربى بصلى

انك تغفر لى وتخلى

شهوة روحى وقلبى تملى

 انى اجيلك وافضل احكيلك

واما رجعت لقيتك حانى

بين أحضان الآب فى الروح فرح يملانى

مسحت دموعى جددت كيانى

باعترافات من عمق القلب ندم جوانى

وازاى بقى يا رب هاكافئك على غفرانك وعلى رعايتك

هافضل طول الوقت اطاوعك جوه طريقك

ويكون قلبى بيرنملك طول العمر هامجد اسمك

اغلى ما عنده بيقدملك لما اجيلك

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*فى بعــــــــادى...

[YOUTUBE]fEzRWSilRtA[/YOUTUBE]


في بعادي

1- في بعادي أنا عشت سنين من عمري تعبان وحزين
وحياتي كانت مليانة بجراح ودموع حيرانة

القرار
لكن لما ناديتني تعالي جيت لك أقول غير لي الحالة
خليتني خليقة جديدة واديتني أبدية سعيدة

2- في عنادي اتألمت كتير
 وأنا باجري في طريقي مرير
سلامي كان يهرب مني وذنبي بيصرخ يألمني    
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*    ترنيمة يا إللي مش لاقي لحياتك أي معنى

[YOUTUBE]t0VpwJBHtMA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


    ياللي مش لاقي لحياتك اي معنى
    ايوه عايش بس عيشة بطعم موت
    كل ما تفوق من جراحك تلقى طعنة
    و الصراخ مكتوم في قلبك ماله صوت

    و الألم باين عليك و الندم مالي عنيك
    قوم تعال للي حبك قوم تعال للمسيح

    بص للي قدم حياته عشان تعيش
    دي الحياه من غير الهك متساويش
    صدقني متساويش

    صوت ضعيف و أنّـه طالعة زي آهه
    مش سامعها حد من الناس اللي جنبك
    بتحاول تكتمها ليه و تدوس عليها
    الحقيقة إنك لابد تبوح بقلبك
    بص للي قدم حياته عشان تعيش
    دي الحياه من غير الهك متساويش
    صدقني متساويش
    و الألم باين عليك و الندم مالي عنيك
    قوم تعال للي حبك قوم تعال للمسيح
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة أنا عايزك أنت
*
[YOUTUBE]k8tDNsjP-ak&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​

*   أنا عايزك انت يا صاحب القوات        تشغل يمينك تعم معجزات 
1- إنت عارف همومي قبل ما أنا أشكيها     مهما كانت صعبه هتقدر عليها 
2-آدي البحر هايج و أنا مستنيك وانت     صاحب القوة و السلطان في ايديك
3- الأسود جوعانة ارسل ملاكك     خلي الملك يعرف إن أنا ملكك
4-الآتون محمى انزل قدامي     و بإيدك الحلوة طلعني تاني
5-الاطباء احتاروا وريهم ايدك     خليهم يقولوا ده مفيش زيك
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

* ترنيمة غالي عليك ربي


[YOUTUBE]2yL69AtONro&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

القرار
( غالي عليك ربي أنا غالي عليك ) - 2
و غلاوتي مش فيا
دي محبتك ليا
حطتني جوة قلبك .. و شلتني في عنيك
غالي عليك

رغم إني قليل في عنيّ
و ضعيف قدام أي خطية
وشعوري بالذنب ماليني
و حياتي فاترة و مطفية
( و الماضي عمال يطاردني
و الناس حواليّا بتغلبني ) - 2
و مفيش حاجة تسُر القلب
لكن ثقتي فحبك ليا
دانا غالي عليك

رغم إني عاهدتك أرجعلك
لكني معُدتش انفعلك
دا مفيه شيء صالح فيا
و مؤكد في جهنم هاهلك
( لا اديتك فرصة تكلمني
ولا في ظروفي الصعبة هاممني ) - 2
مع إن الموت قرب مني
كان حياخدني و يقضي عليا
دانا غالي عليك

لكن صوتك جه و فوقني
و الليلة أنا راجع صدقني
لحظة تاني بدونك لا
تعلالي و من شري اعتقني
( إخلّق فيّ قلب جديد
و ارمي الماضي عني بعيد) - 2
انا من الليلة واحد تاني
و الجاي معاك فرحة و عيد
دانا غالي عليك 


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة (مـتــأخـــرش قـــــــــرارك)
 لفاديا بزى 


[YOUTUBE]NOSoIjz9k6o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




بتدور على الحياة تعال للمسيح
تتعرف على الإله تتعلم التسبيح

متأخرش قرارك متخليش أفكارك
تاخدك بعيد عن الحياة

الطفل في مهده بيكبي والشاب في جهله بيبعد
الكهل في عجزه بيشكي والكل محتاج يسعد

بتدور على الحياة تعال للمسيح
مين غيره سواه الحق فيه صريح

العمر بينا بيجري والشمس يوم هاتغيب
العالم مهما بيغري كل ما فيه هانسيب
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2010)

* ترنيمة شايلك في قلبي

[YOUTUBE]IRKXsd6zVjw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



( شايلك في قلبي يا أحلى أب         شايف مكانى في عينيك يا رب )2

( ما لقيتش غيرك في غناك وخيرك         حنان ونيرك هيِّن يا رب )2

( أحييت مماتي ومليت حياتي         عمري اللي آتى ملكك يا رب )2

( وياك زماني يطرح أغاني            كل الأماني عندك يا رب )2
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مين غيرك بيحن عليا 

[YOUTUBE]eQoFiurlHWM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

مين غيرك بيحن عليا لما بكون تعبان
مين غيرك ومين يترائف على ضعفى كانسان

مين مين مين مين غيرك يا يسوع مين
مين غيرك يا يسوع مين

مين غيرك يسمع اناتى قبل ما اقولها كلام
مين غيرك انت ومين يرفعنى يملى القلب سلام

مين مين مين مين غيرك يا يسوع مين
مين غيرك يا يسوع مين

مين غيرك كان واقف جمبى يوم ما احتاجت امان
مين غيرك ومين طمنى من يومها انا فرحان

مين مين مين مين غيرك يا يسوع مين
مين غيرك يا يسوع مين
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا مينا (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ترانيم جميلة


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بنت الانبا مينا قال:


> ترانيم جميلة


ميرسى لمشاركة حضرتك
ربنا يباركم
صلواتكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

* ترنيمة أقدر أقوله أبويــــــا

[YOUTUBE]jwpntTLzjlw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

عارفين إللي عمل شمس وقمر وكل الدنيا
والا نسمه منه تدوب كل الكون فى ثانيه
(والا انفاسه تزلزل اساس الجبل )2
والا ما يعرف نهايه وبدايته الازل

1†(عارفين إللي عمل شمس وقمر وكل الدنيا
والانسمه منه تدوب كل الكون فى ثانيه )2
(والا انفاسه تزلزل اساس الجبل )2
والا ما يعرف نهايه وبدايته الازل

(اقدر اقوله يا ابويا اقدر اقوله حبيبى)2
اقدر اقوله الهى وابويا وحبيبى

2† (عارفين إللي كان مع موسى وشعبه فى البريه
والا شق بحر صوف وعداهم فى المياه )2
(يوسف لما كان فى سجنه نجاه من الخطر )2
والفتيه عبرو فى النار ومعاهم عبر

(اقدر اقوله يا ابويا اقدر اقوله حبيبى)2
اقدر اقوله الهى وابويا وحبيبى

3†(عارفين لما كان مصيرى موت ونار ابديه
نزل واتصب بدالى وسحق راس الحيه )2
(شال عنى عار الخطيه وناموس العمل)2
وصار ليه فيه ضمان وشفاعه وامل

(اقدر اقوله يا ابويا اقدر اقوله حبيبى)2
اقدر اقوله الهى وابويا وحبيبى
*​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب ترانيم جميلة جدااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب ترانيم جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
> صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى خالص لتشجيعكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة يا سبب وجودى

[YOUTUBE]riYdFaHuP3Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

(يا سبب وجودى ليك سجودى
فاديتنى بدم صليبك
فكيت قيودى )2

وحدك فاديا
حقك حرية
نلت فى حبك كرامة وحياة ابدية

القرار:

(دمك غطانى 
برك كسانى
حبك نجانى وملا قلبى أغانى)2

(عايش فى خيرك
ولا هعبد غيرك
حاضر فى حياتى وأيامى 
وملينى عبيرك)2

ساكن فى قلبى
ملكك ياربى
لا هتسيبنى ولا هسيبك 
ودة عهد أبدى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبتنســــــــــاش

[YOUTUBE]drVZHbuLm8Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

مبتنساش أبداً يا ربي إللي إتكاله عليك
ولا تنساش أبداً يا ربي إللي بيمسك فيك
القرار:
لو نسيت الأم رضيعها أو جفت من العين مدامعها
أنت يا ربي مابتنسانا ياللي إتكالنا عليك

+ الخاطي لو خبط بابك تفتح له وترحب بيه
والعاصي لو جالك تايب تغفر ذنبه وتهديه
حتى إن ضاقت بيه الدنيا و اتقفلت كل الأبواب
بابك دايماً مفتوح ليه

+رافعينلك يا ربي صلاه بدموعنا يا ابن الله
ارحمنا يا رب ارحمنا ملناش غيرك نترجاه
أنت لوحدك قادر ترفع و توصلنا لبر أمان
وسلاحنا ده صوم وصلاه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة بابا أنا عطشان*
[YOUTUBE]MJv8xjYCepg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني بابا انا تعبــان مين غيرك يشفيني*


 *قضيت عمري نوح مليان قلبي جروح لمين غيرك اروح احزاني ينسيني*




 *بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني بابا انا تعبــان مين غيرك يشفيني*


 *مالي غيرك يسوعي يمسح ليا دموعي حطيتك بضـــــــلوعي بردان دفيني* 





 *بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني بابا انا تعبــان مين غيــــــــرك يشفيني*


 *ما في صدر يسع كل هالاوجــــــاع وعمري كله ضــــاع على صدرك غفيني*





 *بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني بابا انا تعبــان مين غيرك يشفيني*


 *عمري ما انسى جميلك وكلام انجيلك اركع واصليلك بحاكيك وتحاكيني* 





 *بابا انا عطشــــــان من نهرك ارويني بابا انا تعبــان مين غيرك يشفيني*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنا قبل ما أجيلك عمرى 
[YOUTUBE]ygXmILBwHlI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

أنا قبل ما أجيلك عمرى 
دة كان حاجة متسواش
وبعيش أيام ولا تستاهل
 إنها تتعاش
أنا حاجة رخيصة ومرمية
غلتنى وأهتميت بىّ
دمك ثمن المدفوع فيا
أنت فديتنى عشان 
حبيتنى
بالنعمة إديتنى 
خلاص
 ببلاش
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*أسيب حبيبى 
يســوع
لأ
[YOUTUBE]2fu56LB_LU8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

أسيب حبيبى
 يســوع
لأ

مش هسيبو 
لأ
أنا ليّ غيره مين
هوالطريق والحق
هو فى موتى حياة
هو فى عطشى مياه
عمرى اللى أنا بحياه
هو بسنينه 
أحـــــق.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*  ترنيمة اتعذبت علشاني كتير

[YOUTUBE]jidZo8d-xh8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

    +إتعذبت عشانى كثير                     وحملت فى قلبك أوجاع

    حبيتنى أيا قدير                              مع إنى خاين بياع



    القرار



    أيوه محبة قلبك لىَ                   رسمت ليك تمشى طريق

     كله الاَم و جراح وأذية               تحمل عارى وإنت برئ



    +إتعذبت عشانى كثير                       ورفعت صليب العار

    وحنانك خلانى أسير                     إحسانك يا إلهى البار



    +إتعذبت عشانى كثير                      وشربت كأس الهوان

    وكتبت بدمك تبرير                      لحياتى وإديتنى أمان



    +إتعذبت عشانى كثير                   وعبرت فى وادى الاَلام

    أصل فى قلبك حب كبير               خلاك تمنح قلبى سلام
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مصلـــــــــــــــــوب

[YOUTUBE]8noC7WCe7t4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


مصلوب شوفوا يا بشر كرمال ذنبي ينغفر
عريان والجسم انضرب والشوك اكليل انضفر
بريء مع لص انصلب مذلول00 ومحتقر
كرمالي يا بشر

**********
إذا عارف إنك غلطان وناوي التوبة من قلبك
وبدك تحصل عالغفران وحدا يحمل عنك ذنبك
تعا وقف جنبي يا خيي وتحرر من هلعبودية
ما في غيرو بيعطي الحرية يسوع اللي انتصر

***********
صدقني إنو حرام تبقى عايش بذنوبك
كيف قادر تغفى وتنام والشر مغطى دروبك
مش رح بفيدك تأجيلك يمكن هالليلة يناديلك
انا من قلبي عم صليلك بدمو تنستر
*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6KUpPLeUhNI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



يارب انت فاديا انت ابويا اللى ليا


تعالى نور عينيا واسكب نعمتك فى


عايز منك هدية مش من الارض ديه


ايدك الحلوة النقية تفتح لى نور الوصية


عايز حياتك وروحك يكونوا فى وليا


يمكن طلبى ببساطة يمكن بعشم زيادة


مانت ابويا اللى لياو انت اللى تحس بيا


عارف ان انا مسكين من غير وجودك حزين


عارف ان انا غلبان من غير حبك عطشان


معقولة تبخل عليا يا حبيبى وكل اللى ليا


وانت عندك المية الحية العذبة النقية


ياما عطشت كتير وحفرت بير ورا بير


مية مالحة ومرة اشربها فى كل مرة


عايز منك هدية ميتك والابدية


مش انت يارب انت امبارح زى النهاردة


ده انا عشمى فيك كبير وايمانى مالوش مثيل


انا عارف انى عاصى من رجلى لحد راسى


وانت اديت السامرية متك والابدية


يرضيك اعيش عطشان وانت ابويا الحنان


مانا شوفتك واقف عندها ع البير وبتقولها


انا هاديكى ينبوع يرويكى ويروى الجموع


عايز حياتك وروحك يكونوا فيا وليا


يمكن طلبى ببساطة يمكن بعشم زيادة


مانت ابويا اللى ليا وانت اللى تحس بيا​


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*رائعة جدااااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *رائعة جدااااا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك
*
*
[YOUTUBE]YXDbm1l4iAc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

1- مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك وآنت بعيد عن ربك
لو ربحت العالم كله مش حايريح قلبك
كل العالم باطل كله قبض الريح
ياللي عايز تسعد قلبك تعال للمسيح


2- مهما تعمر في الدنيا بكره لابد تموت
إوعي الفرصة تضيع منك إوعي الفرصة تفوت
إسمع صوت إلهك وإحصل علي الغفران
وإشرب من الينبوع الحي اللي يروي العطشان


3- إوعي تأجل ولا ثانية أخطر شئ التأجيل
اخرج حالا من الدنيا وإسمع صوت الإنجيل
اترك الخطية تعال للمسيح
قول لـه إرحمني أنا خاطئ وإندم تستريح


4- وإنت مسافر علي الأبدية لابد تكون وياك
تذكرة السفر مختومة بدم يسوع مولاك
خذها منه الأن ليفوت الأوان
ترجع تندم وتضيع منك فرصة للغفران


5- وإنت ياللي في كورة بعيدة بعد ما صرت أمير
ترجع تشتهي الخرنوب اللي بتاكله الخنازير
كل العالم فاني كله أنين ودموع
مش ممكن يشبع قلبك غير الرب يسوع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة أحتاج إليك

*[YOUTUBE]12RJ-FvJgvg[/YOUTUBE]
* 


    أحتاج إليك وأجري عليك وتحميني        وأشبع أمان وأنا بين إيديك مخبيني

    أحتاج إليك وأجري عليك وتحميني        وأشبع أمان وأنا بين إيديك مخبيني



    ولو مشيت في وسط موج        تبقي ربي فيك

    ولو بحور الدنيا هاجت        على شراعي ومركبي

    هافضل معاك        يا ملجأي

    يا ملجأي



    مرت سنين وشوفت فيك راعي أمين        تنام عيني وانت عينك سهرانين

    وأبعد وأتوه عن سكتي        والقاك معايا في وحدتي

    تشفي جروح القلب وتشيل الأنين



    وينادي عمري يا مالي قلبي        أغلى حبيب أغلى حبيب

    وأشبع أمان وأنا بين إيديك مخبيني



    ولو مشيت في وسط موج        تبقي رجايا ومنقذي

    ولو بحور الدنيا هاجت        على شراعي ومركبي

    هافضل معاك        يا ملجأي

    يا ملجأي



    أجري عليك تخطفني من وادي بكاء الحياة        ولكل عمري منتهى

    وأعيش وتبقى لي الحياة        ولكل عمري منتهى

    ألقاك في ضعفي تضمني وترشد خطايا



    وينادي عمري يا مالي قلبي        يا أغلى حبيب أغلى حبيب



    أحتاج إليك وأجري عليك وتحميني        وأشبع أمان وأنا بين إيديك مخبيني

    أحتاج إليك وأجري عليك وتحميني        وأشبع أمان وأنا بين إيديك مخبيني



    ولو مشيت في وسط موج        تبقي رجايا ومنقذي

    ولو بحور الدنيا هاجت        على شراعي ومركبي

    هافضل معاك        يا ملجأي

    يا ملجأي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة يا يسوع يا غالي


[YOUTUBE]l_oYKAj5NYc[/YOUTUBE]

يايسوع يا غالي على جبل عالي     انفرد بي حقق لي آمالي

حبك غيرني حقاً ياربي     لمسة حنانك دوبت قلبي



أدخلني الملك إلى حجاله      فسر قلبي إذ رأى جماله
يا ناس دا حبيبي أبيض وأحمر      شفتاه سوسن بالمر تقطر
حبك حررني يا يسوع يا ربى      لمسة حنانك دوبت قلبي
من بطن أمي دعاني حبك     ساعدني أعيش لك وأمجد أسمك
ساعدني أحبك من كل قلبي     ماتكونش غريب في قلبي يا ربى
أعطتني محبة وغمرتني بيها     شكراً يا حبيبي وبقيت نصيبي
نحب أعدائنا ننكر ذواتنا     وتظهر أنت في كل حياتنا
مبارك أسمك فهو تلاوتي     في كل أوقاتي بناديك يا ربي
أمتي هاتيجي أيقظني لأظهر     ومكنش مخزي ساعة ما تظهر
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة من كل الأمم  _ لقدس أبونا المتنيح يوسف أسعد

[YOUTUBE]LVc9JzLJr2U[/YOUTUBE]

القرار

من كل الأمم    من كل القبائل     من كل الشعوب
من كل الأمم    من كل القبائل     من كل لسان
أمام العرش وقوف      ربوات ألوف ألوف2
جايين من كل مكان2

1-   جايين من ضيق و أنين        جايين من ظلم سنين
لابسين متسربلين                وعلى القيثارات عازفين
دول المفديين بالدم الثمين 2
شوفتهم هاتفين وهم جايين

2-   أمام الطغاة واقفين              يتحاكموا وهمَ صامتين
على الظلم كمان صابرين ودول للسما ناظرين
دول المفديين بالدم الثمين 2
شوفتهم هاتفين وهم جايين

3-   وسط الأتون ماشيين               جوا السجون راضيين
بالروح متعزيين     و بيسوع مسبيين
دول المفديين بالدم الثمين 2
شوفتهم هاتفين وهم جايين

4-   بهوان وآلام عايشين                و صعاب و عذاب شايفين
بأمان و سلام شاعرين     وصوت التهليل رافعين
دول المفديين بالدم الثمين 2
شوفتهم هاتفين وهم جايين

5-   ترس الإيمان ماسكين              خوذة الخلاص حاملين
قوات العدو غالبين      وأمجاد السما وارثين
دول المفديين بالدم الثمين 2
شوفتهم هاتفين وهم جايين

6-   بيض الثياب لابسين                و لبيت الآب رايحين
ده ملايكة و قديسين            بصوت  الترحيب قابلين
دول المفديين بالدم الثمين 2
شوفتهم هاتفين وهم جايين
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة زي العصفور

*[YOUTUBE]qr4_f93_TTA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*
زي العصفور ما وجد بيته    زي اليمامة الفرحانة
بيتك يا رب أنا حبيته    بيتك حبيته بأمانة
بيتك صلاة وتهليل وشموع   بيتك محبة ونور وسلام
زي ما حبيت بيتك يايسوع  حبيتك أنت مدى الأيام

بيتك مليان من البركات  أمنته من كل الشياطين

يوماتى فيه القداسات   تقام علشان القديسين
بيتك بنقرأ فيه أناجيل ونحفظ فيه أجمل الحان

ونسمع فيه أقدس تراتيل  ونسبحك طول الأزمان

طوباهم اللي في ديارك اللي بلا عيب فيه سالكين

ثبتني في طريق أنوارك  إلى انقضاء الدهر أمين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*





ترنيمة : ماتساويش

[YOUTUBE]YsE5rvBH3UY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

لو فرض و الدنيا ضحكت و السعادة جت فى يوم
و المرض و الفقر غابوا و كان منابك أعلى كوم
و الحياة مابقتش صعبة و اختفت كلمة يا غربة
إسمع اللى فصلها بعد ما شاف أصولها قالك إيه
ماتساويش ماتساويش و الكل باطل ماتساويش
ماتساويش ده تمنها بلاش تفاصل ماتساويش
شمس من تحتيها لا منفعة و لا فى ارتياح
حفنتين تعب الحياة كلها قبض الرياح
خدلى جنبك خيمة يا بويا ابراهيم يا غريب
نفسي أبعد عن سدوم حتى لو فيها القريب
و أبنى مذبح قلبي يفرح بالصلاة
و الترنيمات روحي تسبح
و القى مطرح للسكن بعد الممات
و أنده اللى فاكرها جنة
راجع الحسبة و تأنى
و اسمع اللى فصلها بعد ما شاف أصولها قالك إيه
ماتساويش ماتساويش و الكل باطل ماتساويش
ماتساويش ده تمنها بلاش تفاصل ماتساويش
شمس من تحتيها لا منفعة و لا فى ارتياح
حفنتين تعب الحياة كلها قبض الرياح 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة ضنايا، حبيبي، ولدي يسوع

[YOUTUBE]UvMDGcUxSOE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


نازلين يحرتوا على ظهرك بالكرباج         قادرين يضربوا ظهر ابن الانسان
نازلين يحرتوا على ظهرك بالكرباج         قادرين يضربوا ظهر ابن الانسان
ساكت اتكلم قول برىْ         عارف متالم ماشى فى الطريق
ساكت اتكلم قول برىْ         عارف متالم ماشى فى الطريق
ضنايا حبيبي ولدى يسوع         الهى وحيدي اسير الدموع


ماشى شايل على ظهرك الصليب         طال الطريق عليك يا حبيب
ماشى شايل على ظهرك الصليب         طال الطريق عليك يا حبيب
كرابيج ايديه مرفوعه عليك         شوك مغروس فى راسك يا ملك
كرابيج ايديه مرفوعه عليك         شوك مغروس فى راسك يا ملك
ضنايا حبيبي ولدى يسوع         الهى وحيدي اسير الدموع


أشواك، أحزان فى قلبى كان لهيب         ألمات واهات تصرخ يا حبيب
أشواك، أحزان فى قلبى كان لهيب         ألمات واهات تصرخ يا حبيب
مسامير فى ايديك ومدقوقه فى رجليك         حربه فى جنبك ودموع مليا عنيك
مسامير فى ايديك ومدقوقه فى رجليك         حربه فى جنبك ودموع مليا عنيك
ضنايا حبيبي ولدى يسوع         الهى وحيدي اسير الدموع
ضنايا حبيبي ولدى يسوع         الهى وحيدي اسير الدموع

نازلين يحرتوا على ظهرك بالكرباج         قادرين يضربوا ظهر ابن الانسان
ماشى شايل على ظهرك الصليب         طال الطريق عليك يا حبيب
أشواك، أحزان فى قلبى كان لهيب         ألمات واهات تصرخ يا حبيب
ضنايا حبيبي ولدى يسوع         الهى وحيدي اسير الدموع
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*  ترنيمة بفضل نعمتك وعمق رحمتك  

[YOUTUBE]4IUss5xkFI4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

    بفضل نعمتك .. وعمق رحمتك
    اتي لمحبتك .. وارتمي عليك
    اروي ظمأ قلبي .. وشوقي وحبي
    فراحتي ياربي .. وحاجتي اليك

    تحمدك الشفاه .. وتنحني الجباه
    لشخصك يا الله .. فانت خالقها
    تسبح القلوب .. امامك تذوب
    فاسمك مهوب .. (وانت سيدها)2

    الهي ما ابهاك .. ما اعظم غناك
    فعيشي في رضاك .. شوقي ولذتي
    لذا انتظرتك .. وعيني نحوك
    وتحت ظلك .. تطيب جلستي

    تحمدك الشفاه .. وتنحني الجباه
    لشخصك يا الله .. فانت خالقها
    تسبح القلوب .. امامك تذوب
    فاسمك مهوب .. (وانت سيدها)2

    إلهي صخرتي .. حصني وقوتي
    وكل لهفتي .. في حبك يسوع
    يا فرحتي بك .. فزت بحبك
    وقرب قلبك .. احبك يسوع

    تحمدك الشفاه .. وتنحني الجباه
    لشخصك يا الله .. فانت خالقها
    تسبح القلوب .. امامك تذوب
    فاسمك مهوب .. (وانت سيدها)2
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة دايماً بتخبّيني

[YOUTUBE]WCAVswI3AAk[/YOUTUBE]



القرار

دايما بتخبيني لما تهب الريح         بجناحك تداريني وعدك وعد صريح

1- لما الناس تنساني وأشعر اني وحيد         أصرخ لك في مكاني تيجي بحب أكيد

(وتنسيني وتعزيني)2 يا يسوع

2- لما الناس تحاربني بالايمان بلقاك         صوتك ينده ابني أجري وأبات في حماك

(وتنسيني وتعزيني)2 يا يسوع

3- لما الناس بتهيني وأرجع وأنا مجروح         بصليبك بتعيني ويشجعني الروح

(وتنسيني وتعزيني)2 يا يسوع
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة مين يحلّي الغُربة غيرك؟!

[YOUTUBE]mRnbemxYz24&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


ويخليها جنة


مين يحلي الغربة غيرك

والقلب بيتهني


ياللى معاك النفس بتفرح

مين يحلى الغربة غيرك


(مين مين )






ذبح واشتراني


مين فداني بدمه غيرك

وأنا بنفسي الجاني


أحصوك أنت مع الأثمة

مين فداني بدمه غيرك


( مين مين)






  وأكون أنا ما أنا


مين ألاقيه في الضيقة غيرك

وأنا فكري في السما


وأقضي باقي الغربة في خوفك

مين يطر قلبي غيرك


( مين مين)

أبدا ولا يأتي


مين ألاقيه في الضيقة غيرك

كل ما يتمنى


تكرم إبنك وتوهب له

مين ألاقيه في الضيقه غيرك


( مين مين)
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*   ترنيمة عارفني وعارف إني إبنك

[YOUTUBE]ZHxyc7FtkIk[/YOUTUBE]

    عارفنى و عارف انى ابنك الغالى عليك

    وقت انينى تسمعنى من غير حتى ما المس ليك

    و بتجينى تلاقينى لوحدى انا مرمى وسط الشوك

    تمد ايديك و تشفينى و تقولى كتافى هيحملوك

    عارفنى و عارف انى رغم جحودى انا غالى عليك

    عارفنى وعارف انى مهما بعدت انا هرجع ليك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*  ترنيمة محتاج لإيدك يا ربي تغيَّر فيا كتير  

[YOUTUBE]9gZE1Ma6D5g[/YOUTUBE]

    محتاج لايدك ياربى تغير فيا كتير
    اخلق من تانى قلبى اللى عايش ضرير
    محتاج انى اشوفك بس بعين الايمان
    ازرع جوايا خوفك واقلع زرع الشيطان
    محتاج انى اكون اعمى عن الخطايا
    وابكي بدمع العيون واكيد هو دوايا
    محتاج انى اشوفك بس بعين الايمان
    ازرع جوايا خوفك واقلع زرع الشيطان
    محتاج انك تحطم جبال المستحيل
    زى ما كان جبل المقطم على الايمان دليل
    محتاج انى اشوفك بس بعين الايمان
    ازرع جوايا خوفك واقلع زرع الشيطان
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة أنت بتغفر وأنا باتمادى  

[YOUTUBE]iJ2lZfCrmEs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



    أنت بتغفر و أنا بتمادا
    و أغرق جوا شرورى زيادة
    و أن قولت كفاية و بزيادة
    أرجع تانى أحن لضعفى

    مد عصاك يا يسوع أدبنى
    يمكن بالطريقة دى تجبنى
    أنا عارفاك تقدر تعاقبنى
    بس أنت بتقدر و بتعفى

    أعمل أيه فى اللى أنا فيه
    لما أوعد مش بقدر أوفى
    أنا تعبان
    أنا ندمان يايسوع محتاج أيدك تشفى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*عارفـك مـش قـادر ترتـاح

[YOUTUBE]80jTQejZBC0[/YOUTUBE]

1- (عارفـك مـش قـادر ترتـاح شايـف قلبـك كلـه جـراح)2
عمرك في طريـق مظـلـم راح (تعـال يسوع عنـده الأفـراح)2

القرار
(تعـال إليـه وسـلـم ليـه وحـط حـياتـك بيـن إيديـه
هايغفر ليك خطـايا ماضيـك ويضمـن كل الحاضـر فيـه)2

2- (وهاتفضـل عـايـش تعبـان طول ما عينيك علـى الإنسـان)2
ليـه فكـرك شـارد حيـران (ده يسـوع يملا الفكر طمـان)2

3- (إرجـع وارمـي عالـم فانـي مش هاتفكـر ترجـع تـانـي)2
ليـه قلـبك م الهـم يعـاني (عمـرك ضايع وانت الجانـي)2

4- (جرحـك مين يقـدر يداويـه ذنبـك مين يقـدر يـداريـه)2
ليـه خايـف تتـقـدم لـيـه (حمـلك إرميـه كلـه عليـه)2
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة امكث معي يا سيدي

[YOUTUBE]vCPVyVcjHTM[/YOUTUBE]

امكث معى يا سيدى فالغمر غطى جسدى

والوهن قد أعيا يدى وليس من منجد



امكث معى يا سيدى 3

مولاى قد مال النهار وليس للسعى إقتدار

والعمر ولى كالغمام وقد دنا وقت المنام



امكث معى يا سيدى 3
فلا الدجى يرعبنى ولا العدو يغلبنى
ولست ارهب الردى اذ كنت انت المرشد



امكث معى يا سيدى 3

يا موت أين شوكتك يا قبر أين صولتك
قد نلت تاج الظافر لأن ربى ناصرى



امكث معى يا سيدى 3

ان سرت فى وادى البكا اراه مأنوساً بك
ففى الموت والحياة انى نذير الاله
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة سألوذ بحضنك

[YOUTUBE]068ITRnjIrM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

1


سألوذ بحضنك من جهلي من شهواتي
أدعوك تعال ففي قلبي شوق غامر



لن أخشى الموت فقد صرت أنت حياتي
وبقربك يولد في عمري عمر آخر



(إلهي أنت أحمدك



أرفعك أشدو لك)2


2


القلب يغني فأسمع صوتك قد نادى
ألنفس تهيم بك شوقا أنت مناها



وأراك الحب أراك الفرحة والزاد
وحياتي بقربك غالبة ما أبهاها


3


سأغني لحبك من ثغري من أعماقي
ودمائي تجري شاكرة بأعراقي



من داخل قلبي وبعقلي بأشواقي
وحياتي دونك تافهة ، أنت صباها


4


يا نبع سروري ويا فرحي فيك سلامي
أرفع عيني إلى الجبل أراك هناك


في البحر الهائج في الليل وسط آلامي
تصلي وحيدا" من أجلي ، تبكي عيناك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ترنيمة   تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابي

[YOUTUBE]7Bx3G9pENGI[/YOUTUBE]

  1-  تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابي       من عالم حزين
         تعالوا خدوا السعادة       من فادي العالمين
        ( هاتنسوا هموم العالم       ( في لحظة في طرفة عين )2
         دا جماله بارع بارع        أجمل من كل الناس
         نور وجهه ساطع ساط؟تع        كله محبه وإخلاص
        ( مش لاقي زي حبيبي يسوع       ( دورت في كل مكان )2
    2-  مين يمسح دمع عيوني         إلا يسوع الحبيب
         دا مات علشان يفديني          مطعون على الصليب
         ( وقلبي في عز جراحه         ( يلاقيه هو الطبيب )2
    3-   الناس يمكن ينسونا         لكن يسوع آمين‏
          في الضيق بيتركونا          لكن يسوع معين
         (هو اللي بيده ماسكنا         ( في الضيق وفي الآنين )2
    4-   حبيبى مالك حياتى        اللى وهبنى الحياه
          معاه لقيت نصيبى         روحى هيمانه وياه
         ( وانا مهما نظرت لغيره      ( تشتاق روحى لرؤياه )2
    5-   يا اللي العالم خدعكم       بالمال أو بالشهوات
          تعالوا لحياة نفوسكم       دا العمر سنين لحظات
         ( إتركوا زينة العالم       ( دا ياما طوت أموات )2
    6-   صدره دايما مفتوح       لجميع المتعبين‏
         بجوار جنبه المجروح        ننسى الدمع الحزين
         ( نرنم ننسى العالم       (عالم مليان أنين )2
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة المؤمن الأمين*

[YOUTUBE]8GgX1RcJKsI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

    1- المؤمن الأمين      يفرح فرح ثمين 

    والخاطى يظل حزين     لما يسوع ييجى 

    القرار 

    يسوع قال انا جاى    و المؤمن أخذه معاى 

    تعمل يا خاطى ازاى       لما يسوع ييجى 

    2- يا خاطى تب وارجع       ولصوت يسوع اسمع 

    تندم ولا ينفع        لما يسوع ييجى 

    3- لينفعك المال       كلا ولا جمال 

    تتغير الأحوال      لما يسوع ييجى 

    4- ليس لك أعذار       حر في ما تختار 

    المجد أو النار       لما يسوع ييجى 

    5- شقا هنا وهناك      أن عشت في خطاياك 

    نصيبك  الهلاك       لما يسوع ييجى 

    6- ان قامت الجموع       حدث عطش او جوع 

    ممسوك في يسوع       لما يسوع ييجى 

    7- مجيئه  على الأبواب       افرحوا يا أحباب 

    سنخطف على السحاب        لما يسوع ييجى 

    8- يسوع على المينا        واقف مستنينا 

    نملك كراسينا        لما يسوع ييجى 

    9- ساعة عشا الخروف         نجلس صفوف صفوف 

    بكره العيون تشوف         لما يسوع ييجى

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة اَتى إليك يا يسوعى*

[YOUTUBE]MBbpxkgwGI8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

اَتى إليك يا يسوعى أنت المريح              اَتى إليك بدموعى وبقلب جريح

(القرار) اَتى إليك             أنا اَتى إليك أنا اَتى إليك

وأنا لى مين غيرك .. أروح لمين غيرك
اَتى إليك يا حبيبى يا أعز حبيب           آتى إليك بذنوبى عند الصليب

اَتى إليك يا راعى فى كل الظروف        إن سرت حتى فى الوادى لا يوجد خوف

اَتى إليك فكرسنى وأمسح شفتاى          وإملانى بروح الطاعة وقد خطاى

اَتى إليك فأحمينى من  كل ذات           اَتى إليك فأرفعنى فوق الضعفات 
​


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]z9XRrNP2Bp4[/YOUTUBE]​*ترنيمة راجعلك، أصل أنا منَّك*

*+ راجعلك أصل أنا منك وماأرتاحش بعيد عنك
بحبك أيوة ياربى أنا ملكك أنا ابنك

ق: يا شايل حملي على كتفك يا ناقش اسمى على كفك
غلطت كتير وتهت كتير ومهما أبعد أنا فى قلبك

+ ومن جهلى باسيب حضنك كثير وانساك
وتندهلي ونفسي عاملة مش سمعاك
ولما أدوس علي الأشواك وتوحشني الحياة وياك
باسيب الدنيا واجري عليك وبألجأ ليك

+ ولو تسمح أنا مستني هنا علي الباب 
ياريت تفتح ياربي أنا جاي بعد غياب
أنا واقف على الأعتاب معاك بارتاح من الأتعاب
وقلبي القاسى حن وتاب وبأنده ليك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ت**رنيمة
بتحس بي
[YOUTUBE]Fj04PqmAnKc[/YOUTUBE]
1
بتحس بي لما خوفي يهزني
لما همومي جوه قلبي تشدني
بتحس بي لما بيضيع الكلام
لما بحملي بنحني وسط الآلام
لما عيني بتبكي يوم او حزني جوايا يدوم
بتحس بالجرح اللي بي وبإيديك تمحي الهموم
بتحس بي
2
لما فـ خطايايا يضيع مني الأمان
وارجع بضعفي وكسرتي لنفس المكان
وتعود وتنس وتلاقني بالحنان
وتعوض العمر اللي ضاع مني زمان
دانا كنت خاطي رفعتني من وسط طيني نشلتني
كنت غريب تايه وحيد جوه في عينيك سكنتني
بتحس بي
3
علمتني ارمي باحمالي عليك
علمتني انسى همومي بين إيديك
وانشد اناشيد الهتاف وقت البكا
حتي في حيرتي ويأسي مليان بالرجا
تعلا جبالي في الطريق وتعدي ايامي في ضيق
تفضل لقلبي طوق نجاه وفي وحدتي انت الصديق
بتحس بي
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمـــــــة
نـــــــــور وملــــــــــح


[YOUTUBE]sYEmof1d6OA[/YOUTUBE]

القرار
خلي حياتي عطاء وملح خلي حياتي نور وملح
عايز اختفي وشخصك يبان وانقص انا وتزيد كمان
بتدي خير وانا بتشكر وانا مستهلش اي مدح
1
خليني أكون مصباح بيضوي في الطريق
وصوت بيدوي في الفضا وطوق نجاة ينجد غريق
حضن ومكان للفضفضة
مش بس اجيلك واخدمك وقت الفراغ وقت الفضا
انا عايز أحيا العمر ليك وادل كل الناس عليك
وسامحني كنت بعيش ناسيك فيما مضي
2
انا بين ايديك وشف هتعمل بيا اية
زمن الكسل راح وانقضي انا هعمل اللي تقول علية
واموت لو الأمر اقتضي
علشان ارجع للحظيرة خراف كتير متشردة
ارجوك ساعدني يا يسوع ادي العصارة للفروع
واساعد الناس علي الطلوع من المصيدة …
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*يارب انا بجيلك


[YOUTUBE]XQ_9RT1f-tw[/YOUTUBE]



يا رب انا بجيلك قلبي مليان بحيره
مشتاق اليك يا ربي تملاني بالسلام
انا مهما بعدت عنك بتردني لحضنك
مفيش احن منك يملاني بالامان

القرار

ربي بهرب اليك من ضعفي بجري عليك
ما لي امل غير فيك تردني اليك

2

مهما قاسيت كتير من حملي التقيل
ولقيتني ماشي وحدي في طريق صعب وطويل
مهانش عليك تسيبني لجروح كانت اقوي مني
مديت ايدك شفيتني بحنان ملوش مثيل

3

لما نظرت فيك لقيت صورتي في عينيك
بسرعه لجأت ليك وبصدرك ارتميت
سمعت نبضات قلبك اللي بتعلن عن حبك
لمست دفئ حضنك لما قربت اليك

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2010)

* انت يا من امرت البحر 
**زياد شحادة *
*
[YOUTUBE]m_DKym_6wiA[/YOUTUBE]

انت يامن امرت البحر والرياح فسكنت
تعالى وامشي على اموج قلبي فيهدأ ويطمئن كل مابي

ويتاح لي ان اغمرك ياخيري الاوحد

وان اتأملك يانور عيني

فلا تحجبك عني ظلمت خواطري القلقة

ولتحتمي نفسي يارب في ظل جناحيك من وهج تجارب هذا الدهر

حتى اذا ماتوارت في جوك العذب تتهلل فرحا

وتقول اني ارقد بسلام هانئة في حضنك

انت يامن امرت البحر والرياح فسكنت
تعالى وامشي على اموج قلبي فيهدأ

فيهدأ…
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة ما أحلى السجود

*[YOUTUBE]AsK9l3ih3jA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*
ما أحلى السجود أمامك
أنشد بالعود لجلالك

يا اللى دفعت فىَّ أغلى الأثمان
ولما قبلتك ربى صار لى السلطان
وإنت بترعى حياتى بكل حنان
مايملك قلبي أمامك غير السجود

و صوتى ليك هيعلا بهتاف أناشيد
ولأنك عايش فىَّ أيامى عيد
و بتغنى حياتى جنبك بالمواعيد
ما يملك قلبى أمامك غير السجود

أنا عزي بيك و فخري و مالى سواك
وسراج لرجلى كلامك وماشى وراك
و على أيامى يا ربى ما يسود إلاك
ما يملك قلبى أمامك غير السجود
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة أتكل عليك 

[YOUTUBE]GngE_pTxOds&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

(أتكل عليك ألتجأ إليك ولا أخاف لا لا فراحتي لديك)2
(أنا صغيرك طفلك وإبنك المدلل ومن شبابي إلي مشيبي على كتفيك أحمل)2
(إيماني أنت وهبته ماضي أنت غفرته)2
ولي بيتً جميلاً بسمائك صنعته وضمنته لي ضمنته
[(وترتب قدامي مائدة إطعامي)2 وتطعمني يداك يا حلو اليدين]2
فلا عجب إن رقت الدنيا ولم تعنيني رقتها
ولا عجب إن ضاقت الدنيا فزاد إيماني لأنني
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة سنين طويلة 

 *[YOUTUBE]kJ9gGkBWC8Y&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]
* 
1- (سنين طويلة مضت والرب معتنى بيّ

وكل يوم محمول على الأذرع الأبدية)*2

(ويسوع بيده ماسكنى في مراع الحب قايدن(حضر رابضني))*2



2-(ملك الملوك يا يسوع يا سيد الاسياد

نفوسنا في انتظار تأخذنا للأمجاد)*2

(واتملىَّ فيك تعينىَّ يا يسوع يا غالي علىّ)*2



3-(يسوع سباني بحبه والقلب به فرحان

وعد يجينا من مجده وتنتهي الأحزان)2

(تبقى السما كلها لىّ واجملم ما فيها فاديّ)2
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة لولا يا رب ما أنت معانا

[YOUTUBE]Uy-JHvwyUhg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

لولا يا رب ما انت معانا
لولا حبك لينا يا ربى







ماكناش نعيش لحظات
كان زماننا ولى و فات



 1. لولا الحربة لولا التاج
لولا صليبك لولا دماك







تاج الشوك اللي أعياك
ما كنا عشنا و لا شفناك



 2. لولا كلامك اللي بيشفي
كان القبر هيبقى نهاية







اللي بيحيي من الأموات
و الأعمار محسوبة ساعات



 3. لكن ربى لما لقيتنا
حالا قلبك حن علينا







لما لقيتنا في الظلمات
بكل محبة و كل أناة



 4. بالإيمان ربى هنوصلك
تبقى حياتنا ملك لشخصك





بالإيمان ربى هنرضيك
تبقى حياتنا ملك ايديك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

* ترنيمة ثقتي فيك ملهاش حدود  

[YOUTUBE]ueNYUhpz0Bo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
    ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود
    هاعدي بيك أعلى السدود
    و مهما زمن الصعب يسود
    هافضل ارنم زى داود

    واثق فيك اكتر من نفسي
    يا للي عمرك ما بتنساني
    مهما بيكتر همي و يأسي
    تعزياتك ماليه كياني
    ثقتي فيك مالهاش حدود
    هاعدي بيك أعلى السدود

    مش مستني صديق يواسيني
    الالامات وياك ترضيني
    طبعة قدمك في البرية
    هامشي وراها و هاتوديني

    هدفي واضح شخصك انت
    أنا أحلامي عندك انت
    اركع عندك أنسى العالم
    علشان لى فكرك انت
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ub6_zlXXmWo[/YOUTUBE]


"ساعة ماتبقى الدنيا عتمة مضلمة وكل حاجة تبقى قاسية ومؤلمة 
ارفع ايديك ارفع عيونك للسما تتحل كل مشاكلك المتأزمة"

- من كتر ما دمعنا مش شايفين طريق ولا علامة ترشد القلب الغريق (2)
امسح دموعنا يارب يا اوفى صديق ....ياللى نفوسنا فى رحمتك متعشمة

- وهتبكى ليه والرب وياه الفرج ومعاه تلاقى الهم من قلبك خرج (2)
اطلب مفيش بينك وبين ربك حرج ....وقوله روحى بين ايديك متسلمة

- الشط باين للعيون لكن الغيوم وظروف وخوف وهموم بتكتر كل يوم(2)
خلونا مانشفهوش وخبوه ع العيون .... قرب يا شمس البر نور قلبنا 

ارفع عيونك للسما.mp3

عجبتنى اوى فكرة الموضوع 
حبيت اشارك بترنيمة بجد جميييييلة اوى
تسلم ايدك ابوتربو
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> [youtube]ub6_zlxxmwo[/youtube]
> 
> 
> "ساعة ماتبقى الدنيا عتمة مضلمة وكل حاجة تبقى قاسية ومؤلمة
> ...


*كلماتها فى منتهى الروووووووعة ...
وجارى التحميل....
ومنتظرين مشاركات حضرتك تااااااااانى
ربنا يعوضك تاسونى.
سلام المسيح*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة
لما العدو يكدرك


[YOUTUBE]ibdUC42EAdI[/YOUTUBE]

1
لما العدو يكدرك ويبات يقول ويفكرك
ويملا بالأحزان عينيك ويشككك ويحيرك
قوله السنين يمكن شداد يمكن صحيح كلها الجراد
لكن إليهي الحى يقدر يملاها بالأعياد
قرار
يا متعبين تحت الحمول عنده الضمان حملك يزول
وان كنت واقع في ليل مواجع ينور الأيام
يفتح لك البرية طريق ويطمنك فى زمان الضيق
ويكون قريب ده قلبه طيب ويحملك بسلام
2
لو كنت تعبان م اللي فات او حتى مليان ذكريات
لو بسمة الأفراح في يوم اتبدلت بسكات
قوله بيك هاقدر أعيش قوله اللي فات مايهمنيش
وان في يوم زلت خطايا رحمتك مابتنتهيش
3
يلى واقع في الطريق في الحياة زي الغريق
يلى بتعاتب وتبكى يلى خسران كل شئ
وعد اللى مات عنك وقال عوض الرماد هاديك جمال
وإن كنت مليان بالخطايا مش هاتركك ده من المحال
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة كلامها كله صلاة 
روووعة بجد 
علمنى انتظرك

[YOUTUBE]M0IV_AyXTK4[/YOUTUBE]

*1-علمني أنتظرك يا رب عرفني رؤيتك للدرب
فليس لي سواك أنت سَندي و روحك يقودني
وكلامك سراجي
2- لذذني بحبك الغني و قدني بنورك السني
فحبك أعظم طوق للنجاة نبع رجائي في الصلاة
كل أمالي في الحياة
3- يا ربي أنر لىَّ عيني يا ربي أفتح لي قلبي
لكي أري ذراعك تحيط بي و صدرك يضمني
و شخصك يعتني بي*

علمنى انتظرك mp3​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*You Raise Me Up Haidy Montaser
*
* ترنيمه ارفعنى معاك لهايدى منتصر 


[YOUTUBE]PKeSocqrjQE[/YOUTUBE]


when i am down & all
my soul sorry
When troubles come
and my heart still in me

Then i am staying & waiting in the
silence
untill you come
say... with me&



you raise me up
so I can stand on mountains
you raise me upTo all the
stormy seas
I am strong when I am on your shoulders

You raise me up to more than I can be

ارفعني معاك أعلى الجبال


أكون وياك على الأمواج


كتفك يشيل عني الأحمال


حبك ياربي فوق الخيال 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة أبنك أنا 

*[YOUTUBE]hsZx6IaFcTs[/YOUTUBE]

*راجع وضايع منى الامل ما انت يا ربى فيك الامل 2

مديلى ايدك اقبلنى عندك انا ابنك ..ابنك اناااا 2

& القرار&
ابنك انا بس الخطايا شوهتنى
ابنك انا بس الشوارع توهتنى
وسط الطريق وحدى يا رب فجاه لاقتنى بصرخ وقولك جايلك انااااااا 2

(قلبى الغريب)2 (يا ما اتظلم)2 قسى كتيير( مر وتعب)2
(قلبى الغريب يا ما اتغلب قسى كتيير مر وتعب )
وجيت لعندك عشمان فى قلبك خدنى لحضنك جايلك انااااا 2

 راجع وعاااااارف ان السما تفرح بخاطى زى انا 2
حققلى وعدك اقبلنى عندك اسقينى نبعك جايلك انااااااا 2

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة يا صاحِبَ الحَنان

[YOUTUBE]cpf0WMA5_A0[/YOUTUBE]

يا صاحِبَ الحَنان

يا مَلجَأَ النَفسِ

أنتَ هوَ الضمان

في وَسطِ غُربَتي

أحتاجُ إليك، أحتاجُ إليك،

أحتاجُ مِنكَ قوَّةً لتَرفَعني،



أنتَ وَحدَكَ،

أنتَ تُعينُ ضُعفي وَتَرحَمني،

يا سيّدي، إنّي أُريدُ العُمقَ فيكَ

فأروِني وأحمِني

إنّي أريدُ نورَ حُبِّكَ

يَسطَعُ في داخلي،

يا سيّدي،

إنّي أريدُ العُمقَ فيكَ فأروِني، واحمِني،

إنّي أريدُ نورَ حُبِّكَ يسطَعُ

في داخلي.



يا صاحِبَ الحَنان

ها صرخَتي إليك

إنّي إليكَ راجعٌ، راجعٌ إليكْ،

راجعٌ لحِضنِكَ، راجِعٌ لدربِكَ،

أنا راجعٌ لنورِكَ،

يا صاحِبَ الحَنان.



يا صاحِبَ الحَنان، يا نبعَ قوَّتي،

أنتَ وَسطَ الأحزان تُعزّي مُهجتي،

أتوقُ إليكْ،

أتوقُ أن تحيا فيَّ يا مَلِكِي،

أنتَ بروحِكَ،

أنتَ تقودُ عُمري ورِحلتي،

يا سيّدي،

غيّرْ بروحِكَ حياتي وأُملُكَنْ

إرادتي،

إلمِس فؤادي وحَواسي

بَل وكُلَّ بُنيَتي، يا سيّدي.



يا صاحِبَ الحَنان،

ها صَرخَتي إليك،

إنّي إليكَ راجِعٌ، راجِعٌ إليكْ.
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lORjmLey8OQ&feature[/YOUTUBE]

*
متشغلش بالك خايف ليه وتخاف من ايه ربنا موجود
    سلم احوالك كلها ليه واطلب ربنا تلاقيه موجود 
    الجئ فى المحنة لرب الكون دايما قوله كيرياليسون
    كيرياليسون
يارب ارحم يارب ارحم 
    من غيرك بس علينا رحوم 

1-وقت الآزمات والضيق والكرب
    او لما تزيد اهوال الحرب
    اطلب ربك واصرخ من القلب
    اندهله وقوله ارحمنا يارب
    ارحمنا ياللي خلقت الكون
    كيرياليسون
 
2-لو شفت الأخ بيتقل اخوه
    والابن بيقسى على امه وابوه
    ولقيت الناس ناسين الله
    مشغولة بمال زايل 
    انده ربك حملك هيهون
    كيرياليسون*

*ماتشغلش بالك (ربنا موجود) .mp3*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*    كلمات ترنيمة أتعب كتير وأحزن كتير 

[YOUTUBE]C2fFG9fQmHI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

    1- (أتعب كتير واحزن كتير لما أختار لنفسي طريقي وفيه أسير
    أتعب كتير واحزن كتير لما في بعدي بإيدي أحفر ألف بير)2

    القرار- (محتاج لصوتك محتاج رعايتك محتاج تقولي أنا حاسس بحيرتك)2
    ترشدني مين وتقولي فين تمسكني يدك انت من إيدي اليمين

    2- (أفرح كتير وابقى بصير لما مشورتك تبقى نوري في المسير
    وانسى الآلام وانسى الملام لما ألاقي في اللي اخترته كل خير)2
    وإن ناداني البعد تاني أحرسني من ضعفي ومن ميلي الضرير
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

* ترنيمة يسوع بيدوَّر عليَّ

[YOUTUBE]xix-ff1NDPU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

( ق ) يسوع بيدور علىّ
(يسوع يشوفنى أنا حزين






فى وسط الجبال العاليه) 2
عارف انى تايه مسكين) 2


( لازم يوصل لىّ ) 2

1- رحت ادور على راحتى بعيد
ادى حالى بعيد عن راعيّ






وهربت فاكر هابقى سعيد )2
الدياب كلها حواليّ )2


( خروف ضال وشريد ) 2

2- ليه اترك صدرك الحنون
مين يحمينى من الأشواك






دا جانبك من اجلى مطعون ) 2
ومين يمنع عنى الهلاك )2


( بترجاك يا يسوع ) 2

3- وشفت يسوع قرب منى
دا الهى فرح لما لقانى






وصوته الحلو فرحنى )2
كان تعبان خالص على شانى ) 2


 ( من الأخطار انقذنى ) 2
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة اسمع صراخي يا سيدي

[YOUTUBE]1lhTSsi7MD4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
ها قد أعيت في نفسي من ضيقي أدعوك ياربي

وأنت وحدك أذكرك لأنك شبع قلبي

القرار:

اسمع صراخي يا سيدي وإلى صلاتي أمل أذنيك

ارحمني وامسك بيدي لأنك شبع قلبي



1- ها قد أحاط بي نهر ثم أحاط بي غمر

و العشب التف برأسي والماء عبر إلى نفسي

2- جازت من فوقي التيارات و أغرقتني الضيقات

وكأنك رفضتني و اشتهت نفسي التعزيات

3- صلى يونان من جوف الحوت أصدرت أمرا ألا يموت

من جوف الهاوية صرخ و بالمراحم سمعت الصوت

4- بصوت الحمد أذبح لك وأعود أنظر هيكلك

لأنك استجبت لي كل ما في يشكرك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة ده انت خيرك عليَّ

[YOUTUBE]HoX0yTpMEy8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
ده انت خيرك عليَّ

ده انت خيرك عليَّ



جيت وفاديتني بنعمة غنية

ومعايا طول البرية



مهما حاعيش عمري في خوفك

ده في كل يوم جودك يكفيني

بعيون إيماني باقدر أشوفك



دا انت خيرك عليَّ

ده انت خيرك عليا



جيت و فاديتني بنعمة غنية

و معايا طول البرية



شكراً ليك يا أبو أطيب قلب

شكراً ليك يا أبو أطيب قلب



كل حياتي، ولائي وحبي

ليك أنت يا رب الأرباب



ده انت خيرك عليَّ

ده انت خيرك عليا



جيت وفاديتني بنعمة غنية

ومعايا طول البرية

أنت معايا طول البرية





من فوق راسي لرجليَّ

من فوق راسي لرجليَّ



ومعايا طول البرية





مش راح أوفي معروفك

بعيون إيماني باقدر أشوفك





من فوق راسي لرجليَّ

من فوق راسي لرجليا



ومعايا طول البرية





على حبك يا أعظم أب

على حبك يا أعظم أب



ليك أنت يا رب الأرباب





من فوق راسي لرجليَّ

من فوق راسي لرجليا



ومعايا طول البرية

ومعايا طول البرية

ماشي معايا طول البرية
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة لسة بغفر روووووووووعة

[YOUTUBE]8wAsTx1rxPU&feature[/YOUTUBE]


كنت شارد كنت وحدي
روحي ضلت رجلي زلت
مد ايدهُ وضم ايدي

 قالي عدي لو بتخطي قوم وخطي قوم ناديني
بص جنبك شوف بقلبك هتلاقيني لسة بغفر
لسة عندي بيوت كتيرة لسة مفتوحة الحظيرة أدخل اسكن
لو تيجيني هتلاقيني لسة بغفر
 *
*كنت بردان كنت محني
كنت مش شايف وخايف
خد حمولي القاسية مني شالها عني 

قالي شايف قلبي عارف فين بنيني
بص جنبك شوف بقلبك هتلاقيني لسة بغفر
لسة عندي بيوت كتيرة لسة مفتوحة الحظيرة ادخل أسكن
 لو تيجيني هتلاقيني لسة بغفر

لسة بغفر mp3

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى (مهما ضعفى امتلكنى)

[YOUTUBE]GNZ8DWZ0dQo&feature[/YOUTUBE]

*مهما ضعفى امتلكنى و اتسرب فيا اليأس
انت فى عينيك شايفنى ابنك جبار البأس
و فاتح ليا حضنك و شايل منى الخوف
و بكلمه وعد منك باهزم ربوات و ألوف

 اسندنى فى ضعفى و اسمع لصلاتى ألهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى

و مهما بعدنا عنك تفضل معانا تحاول 
و بتخلق فينا بولس و يموت جوانا شاول
ما انا زى الساميريه جيلك و الضعف مالينى 
عطشان و عايز اشرب و ما فيش غيرك يروينى 

**
 اسندنى فى ضعفى و اسمع لصلاتى ألهم ارحمنى انا الخاطى*
* 
رغم الخطيه هارجع بدموعى اترجاك
مستنى منك اسمع مغفوره ليك خطاياك
ما انا ابنك صنع ايديك و كلامك ليا ميراث
تفضل عينى عليك و ايدى على المحراث
*

(اسندنى فى ضعفى.wma
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك تاسونى الرااااااااائعة
وجارى تحميل الترنيمة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة واحبيبي.. واحبيبي
**
*

[YOUTUBE]WEwBnhoW7gE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]*
**
 1. وا حبيبي وآ حبيبي
من شجاك من سقاك
يا حبيبي أي ذنب
أنت مجهود جريح





أي حال أنت فيه
كأس خل ترتضيه
قد صنعت أو كريه
ليس فيك من شفاء

 2. بنت صهيون انظريني
قد تركت و خذلت
لا صديق لا و لا مِن
كي يذود العار عنى





غارقا في ذي اللجج
و البلا كبدي ولج
انسبائي مَن خرج
و يُسَلي المُبتلى

 3. قد ربطت و ضربت
بسياط قد جلدت
كل هذا من جراكم
فانظروني هل رأيتم





مثل أدنى المرذولين
مثل شر المجرمين
كي تكونوا فرحين
مثل سقمي في الورى

 4. رحت في البستان ليلا
خفت صليت ضجرت
قلت ربى إن رأيت
حزن نفسي لا يماثل





و الحشى مني أضطرب
و الطلا منى انسكب
فادفعن عنى العطب
بغريق في الطمى

 5. مددوني كخروف
كل عوني فر عنى
فناديت و طلبت
أعقب الظلم إنخذالى





سمروني في الصليب
مثل إنسان غريب
مبدع الكون الرقيب
و اضطراب و بكاء

 6. يا يسوع اجر فينا
يلتظ القلب بنار
لخطايا جرحتك
ليتنا طول الليالي





سيل دمع منهمر
حزن قلب منكسر
بعقوق مستمر
ندما نهمى الدماء
.
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة المس ايدينا 


[YOUTUBE]HQtBiisYkvU[/YOUTUBE]


 *إيماننا يا رب بيـك نقدر بيـه ننقـل جبـــــال
قدام لمـسـه إيديــك ينحنــي ليك المحـــال
و إحنــا يا ربــي رافعيــن صلاتنـــا +++كـل شعبــك جـــاي بينـــاديــك
تعال المسنا غير حياتنا أدي إيدينا مد إيديــــك
 †إلمـــــس إيــديــــنــــا يا يســــــــــــــوع†

سكــــت ريـــاح الـــعالم و الــموج العــــالــي فيــها
و حيـــاتنا الدبلانــه إنــــت إلهـــي قـــادر تحيـيـــها
علمنــــا إزاي نـــرفـــع إيديـــنا+++ليـك يا ربــي يـا يـسوع فــاديــنا
خليـــنا نصدق إن بإيمــاننا ممكــن إيديــك تلمــس إيديــنا

 †إلمـــــس إيــديــــنــــا يا يســــــــــــــوع†* 

المس ايدينا.mp3
​


----------



## qwyui (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الرب يقبل صلاتكم وانشاء الله منصورين ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها امين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة شجرة تين

[YOUTUBE]HvgaQBd3mls&featur[/YOUTUBE]





شجرة تين.mp3
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ترنيمة شجرة تين
> 
> [youtube]hvgaqbd3mls&featur[/youtube]
> 
> ...


*ايه الروعة دى......الترنيمة دى بحبها خالص...
بس ممكن أطلب طلب أنا عايزها تحميل بس فيديو...معلش هتعب حضرتك...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى.*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ايه الروعة دى......الترنيمة دى بحبها خالص...
> بس ممكن أطلب طلب أنا عايزها تحميل بس فيديو...معلش هتعب حضرتك...
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى.*


بسيطة طبعا 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ايه الروعة دى......الترنيمة دى بحبها خالص...
> بس ممكن أطلب طلب أنا عايزها تحميل بس فيديو...معلش هتعب حضرتك...
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى.*



شجرة تين كليب.avi​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> شجرة تين كليب.avi​


*
ميرسى خاااااااااااااااااااااالص تاسونى
ربنا يعوضكم
وجارى التحميل*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ترنيمة عايز انســــــــى


[YOUTUBE]wjVUVmh4GCY[/YOUTUBE]
 

 عايز انسي كل حياتى وافتكر لحظاتى معاك 
عايز اغير كل صفاتى وارجع ليك واكون وياك

خلى لحياتى معنى شكلها يارب بايديك 
شيل منها اى لعنة املاها بنور عينيك 

حياتى كانت كلها اوهام ومعاك حياة تانيه 
وقت مااقول انا عندى صراع الاقيك جنبى فى ثانية 

خلى لحياتى معنى شكلها يارب بايديك 
شيلى منها اى لعنة املاها بنور عينيك 

كل منايا اعيش فرحان واتهنى معاك ايامى الجايه 
اشعر بيك ان انا انسان وان ايديك ماسكة بايديا 

خلى لحياتى معنى شكلها يارب بايديك 
 شيلى منها اى لعنة املاها بنور عينيك 

عايز انسى mp3​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 نوفمبر 2010)

* ترنيمة إوعى تفكَّر إني نسيتك

[YOUTUBE]x2igZOS1eoA[/YOUTUBE]
1- أوعى تفكر إني نسيتك     أوعى تفكر إني بعيد
أنا بدمى الغالي شريتك     أنا وهبتك عمر جديد
القرار

يا ابنى اطمن    أوعى تخاف

أنا يسوع    راعى الخراف

2-أنا عيني على القطيع    عندي سعادة وراحة بلاش

إن نسيت الأم الرضيع    أنا يسوع أبداً مانساش

3-اترك يا ابني كل أحزانك     واطلبني حالاً وقت الضيق

أنا بيدي كل أحوالك    عينى عليك طول الطريق

4-أنت وعدت تجينى ياربى    أبقى معاك دوماً على طول

على صدرك ربى تتكئي      تمسح لي كل الدموع
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة ابي ضللت*

*[YOUTUBE]7Ipy4X_3rSo[/YOUTUBE]*

*1- ابي ضللت حين تركت دفء الامان في حضنك*
*بيتي هجرت طوعا وجهلا وكنت احيا في خيرك*
*سعيا وراء الاهواء سرت والشر كالنارالمهلكه*
* وعندما اشتد بي عذابي قلت اعود ربي لك*

*2- داء الخطية استشرى في حتى شربت الاثم كماء*
*كان المذاق في الحلق حلوا وفعله في القلب شقاء*
*ادمنت شري حتى يأست هل من شفاء بعد العناء*
*انت رجائي فيك شفائي من كل دائي انت الدواء*

*3- طال ابتعادي زاد عنادي توبني ربي حتى اتوب*
*بروحك انزع عني القساوه بكتني واجعل قلبي يذوب*
*مها يكون اثمي عظيما دم المسيح يشفي العيوب*
*فأسترني واغسل ادران قلبي وارحمني ياغافر كل الذنوب*​*

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة **جايين يا أبانا*

[YOUTUBE]weHHSXLvaDc[/YOUTUBE]

*1_ جايين يا أبانا    اسمع لدعانا*

*بتواضع يرجع شعبك     يطلب رحمة من عندك*

*بقلوب محتاجة إليك*
*ق:  ده رجانا فيك يا إلهنا   وهنستني المواعيد*

*نحوك نرفع أعيننا    وإيماننا فيك بيزيد*

*بنصدق كل وعودك    ده أنت في الوعد أمين*

*تملأ حياتنا من جودك     مجداً ليك يا معين*

*2-أرضنا عطشانة      بجروح مليانة*

*من فيض حبك ترويها      لمسة إيدك تشفيها*
*وتردها تاني إليك*

*3- بنتوب قدامك    بنعود لحنانك*

*نعلن ملكك في حياتنا    في بيوتنا وفي اجتماعاتنا*

*وقلوبنا بتسجد ليك*

​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترانيم جميلة جدااااا ابنى الحبيب
ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ترانيم جميلة جدااااا ابنى الحبيب
> ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


*ميرسى خااااااااالص يا أمى لتشجيع حضرتك
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة ربنا ربنا 

[YOUTUBE]9L_9p17fHeo[/YOUTUBE]

1- ربنا ربنا جة علشانا ربنا
ولد فقير زينا علشان هو حبنا
ق: (بيحبنا بيعزنا)2 ربنا ربنا جة علشانا ربنا
2- (انا سعيد)2 بميلادك ياربى
ميلادك المجد انشودة تفرح قلبى
3- العدرا فرحت ببشارة جبرائيل
وقلوبنا هللت بميلاد عمانوئيل
4- نجم فى المشرق قد اصاء للمجوس
وقلوبنا شموع نورها الرب القدوس
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

* ترنيمة وها اعيش لك

[YOUTUBE]QWFmAEI69rA[/YOUTUBE]

القرار
( وهـاعـيـش لـك حــتـي ولــو كـرهـوني الــنـاس
وهـاكـون لـك حــتـي ولـو اســمـي بـيـنـداس)2
1-( حتي ولو قالوا عني كلام حتي ولو صادفتني الآم)2
هافضل صامد فيك أنا متمسك بيك
هافضل صامد فيك يا يسوع أنا متمسك بيك
(يكفي حياتي إن إنت معايا هارمي العالم كله ورايا)2
2- (حتي ولو نسيوا الخلان إني أخوهم بعدوا كمان)2
هارمي بحملي عليك وأصرخ وأنا بناديك
هارمي بحملي عليك يا يسوع وأصرخ وأنا بناديك
( إنت الخل الوفي ده كفاية بلقي في حبك لي حماية)2
3-( غدر ومر وكله منين خايف أقولها إزاي خاينين)2
علمني إزاي أسامح وأنسي الحرف الجارح
علمني إزاي أسامح وأنسي الحرف الجارح
(وأفضل ناظر ليك قدامي وبحبك راح أعيش أيامي )
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة الحب اللي عمره
*
*
*​*[YOUTUBE]dLksB5eEw-w[/YOUTUBE]

الحب اللي عمره ما يشمت ابداً ابداً
وبينسى وبيغفر اساءات
لا يفكرنا باللي راح ابداً ولا يفتح ماضي وجراحات
الحب داه من قلب الله
شمس ودفا ونغم وحياة
ما لو نهاية ومالو حدّ
اصلو ده حب ونبع الرب
2
الحب اللي ماهو اناني يتمنى الافراح للتاني
ولا يتكبر ولا يتباهى ابداً ابداً
ولا يرتاح واخوه بيعاني
الحب ده من قلب الله
شمس ودفا ونغم وحياة
ما له نهاية وماله حدّ
اصله ده حب ونبع الرب
3
الحب اللي ماعمرو بيحسد ابداً ابداً
ولا يطمع في مال الغير
ولا يشتهي ولا يطلب شيئ ابداً ابداً
ده لانه بالعطا مسرور
الحب ده من قلب الله
شمس ودفا ونغم وحياة
ما له نهاية وماله حدّ
اصله ده حب ونبع الرب
*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة بقي أنا أستاهل 

[YOUTUBE]aY4cRctqt0o[/YOUTUBE]

1- بقى أنا أستاهل إنك تخبط على قلبي2
وإنت بجلالك واقف قدامي2 وتقول إفتح لي 2

القرار

مين أنا مين يمكن نسيت أنا مين2
أنا التراب إفتكري يا نفسي أنا التراباياك تنسى2
إياك تنسي 3

2- بقى أنا أستاهل اللي عملته من أجلي2
وإنت بجلالك واقف مكاني وحامل ذنبي 2

3- بقى أنا أستاهل كل اللي ذقته من أجلي2
وفي جلالك نفذ إعدامي مت وأحييتني 2

4- أنا لا أستاهل شئ إغفر لي يا ربي2
وأنت بجلالك انسى لي أثامي وأرحمني يا ربي 2
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة كسرت قيودي وحليتها، ومشاكلي بإيدك حاليتها  

[YOUTUBE]0KDTx9pO6Uo[/YOUTUBE]

كسرت قيودي و حليتها
و مشاكلي بأيدك حليتها
و مرارة عمري حليتها
يا يسوع بوجودك
روحي لبر أمان عديتها
ياللى مراحمك لو عديتها
أبدا ماوصلش لنهايتها
يا غامرني بجودك

طول الأيام توهبني سلام
و في حضنك أنام و أنا مطمن
راسي مرفوع ده الهي يسوع
الطيب أبو قلب حنين

حبتني محبة أبدية
وأدمت الرحمة كمان لى
روح قدسك بقى ساكن فى
ياللى بترعاني
من كل مخاوفي نجتني
و أما انده ليك ألاقيك جيتني
لو أمي سابتني و نسيتني
و لا يوم تنساني
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ترنيمة نجينى 
[YOUTUBE]-7bQogyFVdc[/YOUTUBE]


مكنتش عارف انك الحب ده كله فيك
وانا حارم نفسى منك علشان عايش ناسيك
 انا كنت زمان بعندك ورجعت ياربى ليك
ارجوك اقبلنى عندك غرقان مسكت فيك
نجينى اصلى اتعلقت بيك ودينى للشط وللامان
قوينى واسند قلبى بايديك خلينى ملكك طول الزمان
ازاى العمر ده كله عدى وانا مش عايش معاك
انا جاى وبعاهدك انهارده دايما هطلب رضاك

- انت اتمنيت رجوعى واول ما رجعت ليك
لما نزلت دموعى نزلت دمعة عينيك
واتارينى كمان وحشتك مش بس وحشتنى 
ولقيتنى بقول بحبك ياللى بتحبنى

نجينى اصلى اتعلقت بيك ودينى للشط وللامان
قوينى واسند قلبى بايديك خلينى ملكك طول الزمان
ازاى العمر ده كله عدى وانا مش عايش معاك
انا جاى وبعاهدك انهارده دايما هطلب رضاك


*نجينى.mp3 *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رااااااااائع يا تاسونى 
جارى الدونلود
بركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*وقت شكوكى الاقيك بتجينى*

[YOUTUBE]Cdxs6ExlJWI[/YOUTUBE]

*1*
*وقت شكوكي الاقيك بتجيني*
*اصرخ ليك وانت تنجيني*
*القى مشاعر دافيه فى حضنك*
*مانت الحصن اللى بيحميني*
*القرار*
*يا اللى بتسمعلي انا بندهلك*
*ياحمايتي بصرخ محتاجلك*
*تبقا معايا والقى حمايه*
*واحفظ قلبي اللي بيشتاقلك*
*2*
*دايما شهواتي بتخدعني*
*متسيبنيش يا ابويا ارفعني*
*وقت الضعف الاقي ايديك*
*من قلب الطين بتطلعني*
*3*
*كل جيوش ابليس حوالي*
*لكن ربي ماسك فى ايدي*
*انا مش خايف لكن شايف*
*ربي حبيبي فتحلي عيني*
*4*
*عارف انى عايش فى عنادي*
*وفى عينيك زودت فسادي*
*لكن جايلك طالب وجهك*
*بعد ما ضاقت بيا يا فادى*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 ديسمبر 2010)

* ترنيمة ما فارقنيش

[YOUTUBE]-VvrnPOEQwc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
ما فارقنيش ابدا ابدا احسانك ده مافارقنيش
من وانا لسة في رحم الام الرحمة شالتني وماسبتنيش
1
مرة اتعضد مرة اتشدد مرة اتسند وانا وياك
والمرات التانية اما ابعد ارجع والقاك ماتسبنيش
ما فارقنيش ابدا ابدا احسانك ده مافارقنيش
من وانا لسة في رحم الام الرحمة شالتني وماسبتنيش
2
واما اتحارب وانا في القارب بالموجة والريح والخوف
وابقى بانازع في هزيع رابع تيجي تحارب عني اعيش
ما فارقنيش ابدا ابدا احسانك ده مافارقنيش
من وانا لسة في رحم الام الرحمة شالتني وماسبتنيش
3
دوب قلبي حنانك سيدي وسابني ما بين حمد وتسبيح
وانا متاخد مسبي وساجد قدام حب ما بينتهيش
ما فارقنيش ابدا ابدا احسانك ده مافارقنيش
من وانا لسة في رحم الام الرحمة شالتني وماسبتنيش
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترنيمة لما أكون تعبان     

[YOUTUBE]-S6HeML-S5Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


لما أكون تعبان                                         اروح لمين غيرك

لما أكون تعبان                                         اروح لمين غيرك

انت اللى تريحنى يا يسوع                              أركع واصلى لك

اركع واصلى لك



لما أكون حزين                                         اروح لمين غيرك

لما أكون حزن                                          اروح لمين غيرك

انت اللى تريحنى يا يسوع                              أركع واصلى لك

اركع واصلى لك

لما أكون تعبان                                         اروح لمين غيرك

لما أكون تعبان                                         اروح لمين غيرك

انت اللى تريحنى يا يسوع                              أركع واصلى لك

اركع واصلى لك

لما أكون عطشان                                         اروح لمين غيرك

لما أكون عطشان                                         اروح لمين غيرك

انت اللى تروينى يا يسوع                              أركع واصلى لك

اركع واصلى لك

لما أكون مريض                                         اروح لمين غيرك

لما أكون مريض                                         اروح لمين غيرك

انت اللى تشفينى يا يسوع                              أركع واصلى لك

اركع واصلى لك

لما أكون حيران                                         اروح لمين غيرك

لما أكون حيران                                         اروح لمين غيرك

انت اللى ترشدنى يا يسوع                              أركع واصلى لك

اركع واصلى لك

لما أكون فى ضيق                                         اروح لمين غيرك

لما أكون فى ضيق                                         اروح لمين غيرك

انت اللى تنقذنى  يا يسوع                                  أركع واصلى لك

اركع واصلى لك

لما أكون مظلوم                                         اروح لمين غيرك

لما أكون مظلوم                                         اروح لمين غيرك

انت اللى تنصفنى يا يسوع                              أركع واصلى لك

اركع واصلى لك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يناير 2011)

لحــــــن جى نـــاى نـــان - إرحمنـــــا

[YOUTUBE]ci2i9QKGS5Y[/YOUTUBE]
*+ بيك لاؤس غـــــــار*
*نيم تيك اكليسيـــــــا*
*ثي تـــى هو ايــــروك*
*اووه ايفول هيطوتك افيوت نيماك*
*افجو امموس*







*+ جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*افنوتى افيــوت بى بانطوكراتــــور*






*+ جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*افـنـــوتـــى بنســوتيـــــــر*








*+ جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*جى نــــــــــاى نــــــــان*
*افنوتــــى اووه نـــاى نــــــان*






*كيريـــــــا ليســــــــــون*








*شعبــــــُــك *
*شعبـــــُـــك *
*شعبــــــُــك*




*وكنيسُتكَ يطلبون إليكَ إليكَ وِبكَ الى الآب معكَ قائلين *






*ارحمنـــــــــــــــا*
*ارحمنـــــــــــــــا*
*ارحمنـــــــــــــــا*
*يااللهُ الآب يا ضابــط الكــُل*






*ارحمنـــــــــــــــا*
*ارحمنـــــــــــــــا*
*ارحمنـــــــــــــــا*
*يا الله مخلصنـــــــــــا*






*يــــــارب ارحــــــم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2011)

* إوعى تفكَّر إني نسيتك
*
[YOUTUBE]2vdJEU7c7CU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*
1- أوعى تفكر إني نسيتك     أوعى تفكر إني بعيد
أنا بدمى الغالي شريتك     أنا وهبتك عمر جديد
القرار

يا ابنى اطمن    أوعى تخاف

أنا يسوع    راعى الخراف

2-أنا عيني على القطيع    عندي سعادة وراحة بلاش

إن نسيت الأم الرضيع    أنا يسوع أبداً مانساش

3-اترك يا ابني كل أحزانك     واطلبني حالاً وقت الضيق

أنا بيدي كل أحوالك    عينى عليك طول الطريق

4-أنت وعدت تجينى ياربى    أبقى معاك دوماً على طول

على صدرك ربى تتكئي      تمسح لي كل الدموع
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2011)

* ترنيمة المؤمن الأمين

*[YOUTUBE]8GgX1RcJKsI[/YOUTUBE]
*1- المؤمن الأمين      يفرح فرح ثمين 

    والخاطى يظل حزين     لما يسوع ييجى 

    القرار 

    يسوع قال انا جاى    و المؤمن أخذه معاى 

    تعمل يا خاطى ازاى       لما يسوع ييجى 

    2- يا خاطى تب وارجع       ولصوت يسوع اسمع 

    تندم ولا ينفع        لما يسوع ييجى 

    3- لينفعك المال       كلا ولا جمال 

    تتغير الأحوال      لما يسوع ييجى 

    4- ليس لك أعذار       حر في ما تختار 

    المجد أو النار       لما يسوع ييجى 

    5- شقا هنا وهناك      أن عشت في خطاياك 

    نصيبك  الهلاك       لما يسوع ييجى 

    6- ان قامت الجموع       حدث عطش او جوع 

    ممسوك في يسوع       لما يسوع ييجى 

    7- مجيئه  على الأبواب       افرحوا يا أحباب 

    سنخطف على السحاب        لما يسوع ييجى 

    8- يسوع على المينا        واقف مستنينا 

    نملك كراسينا        لما يسوع ييجى 

    9- ساعة عشا الخروف         نجلس صفوف صفوف 

    بكره العيون تشوف         لما يسوع ييجى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2011)

*ترنيمة بين إيديك فيلم الحبشي 

*[YOUTUBE]eSMPtSpayP0[/YOUTUBE]

*بين إيديك بلقى أشعة فى سط الظلام
وألقى فيك 
عمرى اللى كان 
كان زمان
 حطـــام
وفى عينيك راحــــــــــة 
ولو كنت فى
 آلام

يايسوع ضمنى 
مد إيديك ردنى

نفسى أعيش بس ليك
وأبقى بين رحمة إيديك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2011)

*ترنيمة بكره هتدبر _فاديا بزي


[YOUTUBE]5P9kCs2bVtM[/YOUTUBE]

**يــارب ..يـــارب .. يــارب 
*
*لو كل ظروف الدنيا الصعبة وقفت ضدنا
ولقينا طموحنا وكل أمالنا بتمشى عكسنا
فأكيد اللى جاى أحلى
ونسيبها لربنـــــــــا

القرار:

بكرة هتدبـــــــر
والخير هيكون أكبــــــــر
دى مشيئتــــــه مش أكتر 
و ربنـــــــا معانـــــــــا

فى قلبه وحاسسينا
دايما بيحرسنا
من الدنيا ايه نقصنا ؟
دة بنفســــــــه ويانا


لو جالنا مشاكل صعبة علينا
مكناش قدهـــا...

هنصلى نقوله يارب تعالى
أنت حلّها
وهو أكيد سامعنا
ليه نقلق منها ؟!


هنصلى فى كل مكان فى الدنيا 
مجدك حلمنـــــــا
مش خايفين لما نموت علشانك
دة خير لينا كلنــــا

ودى تبقى أقل حاجة 
نثبتلك حبنــــــــــا

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2011)

*مفيــش غيـــرك

[YOUTUBE]swmCAZkjBHY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

مفيش غيرك يستحق كل تسبيحاتي
 مفيش غيرك أهديه كل ترنيماتي
مفيش غيرك أديه عمري وحياتي
 مفيش غيرك أهتف ليه في كل أوقاتي

(هافضل أسبح كل عمري ربي واهتف ليك
هافضل اغني بكل قلبي دايماً وهاعليك)2

(وقت فرحي ووقت حزني وقت ضعفي ووقت نصري)2

وانا دايماً بلاقي ياربي كل كفايتي فيك

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2011)

*اديني صوت جديد - كورال أم النور*

*[YOUTUBE]HUsgGuUDvbg[/YOUTUBE]

* ياللي بتسمح للمطر         ينزل و يجرى فى الغابات
أؤمر لنفسى بالحياة         رجع أمل جوايا مات

القرار:
ادينى صوت جديد يرنم
بعد ما خفاه السكات

علم لساني ليك يغني
بكلام جديد غير اللي فات

* و لأني عارف محبتك
طول عمرى لامس رحمتك

باخضع مشاعري لكلمتك
تروى عطش قلبي لسماك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

*ترنيمة ربي راعيَّ وسلامي

[YOUTUBE]ryJutjJYuzc[/YOUTUBE]

1 - ربي راعي وسلامي عمري ما أحتاج لسواه
في الجدوب هو طعامي في العطش نبع الحياة
وإن بوادي الموت مشيت ليه أخاف وأنا معاه
خيري فيه مضمون وكافي كل أيام الحياة


القرار

قالي ماتخافش في دخولك وفي خروجك من الخطر

هاسترك من الريح وأيدي تكون مظله في المطر

اختبر في كل يوم إنك على قلبي عزيز



2 - اسمه برج حصين وآمن للي يلجأ لحماه
واللي من قلبه يآمن يلقى في الرب النجاة
دا الظلام إن زاد وغطى ع الأراضى والبشر
نوره يشرق مجده يملأ ارض من طلبه وصبره



3 - يمتلئ الفم بمديحه وأفتخر طول عمرى بيه
من هداني للمراعي من حملني علي منكبيه
لا عوز للي ينادوله ولكن يشبع الناظرين

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

* ترنيمة مادمت في سفينتي، ربي أنا مرتاح_ ليديا شديد

[YOUTUBE]sdrxdA1fOtA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

    مادمت في سفينتي         ربي أنا مرتاح

    إنت عالِم كُتر الأمواج         فانتهر الرياح



    إن هاج البحر والأمواج         للطم السفينة

    مادام ماسك الدفة يسوع         ترسي على المينا



    لي آلامٌ وضيقات         هنا في غربتي

    فعن قريب يأتي يسوع         ويمسح دمعتي



    إن سرت في وادي البكاء         أُصيره ينبوع

    فعن قريب يأتي يسوع         ويمسح الدموع



    لذا أعيش شاكراً         دوماً في كل حين

    ومهما هاجت الأمواج         يسوع لي معين



    مادمت في سفينتي         ربي انا مرتاح

    انت عالم كثر الامواج         فانتهر الرياح


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

*انتظرى الرب يا نفسى
يميل إليك ويسمعك

*[YOUTUBE]CKVPOeNxQVE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

*1- انتظرى الرب يا نفسى
فذاك بحبه الأبدى

2- انتظرى الرب ورحمته
إن تظنيه توانى

3- انتظرى الرب فلم يخجل
فالوجه أنار ورفعه وأعطى

4- انتظرى الرب وأناته
فى وقته منناً سوف تجيب



يسوع قريب
فذاك تجيب

وأذكرى جوده لا تنسى
لك اليوم كذا الأمس

يريك عظمة قوته
فذا للخير بحكمته

من نظر إليه ولم يفشل
بفيض من يسأل

تنالى فيض بركاته
طلبة بار فى صلاته

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

* ترنيمة هل جلست في هدوء؟! _ نجيب لبيب

[YOUTUBE]S6EKjYca-_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


هل جلست في هدوء

بين أرض وسماء


وتأملت صليبا

بجراح ودماء


فوقه الحب تجلى

بصلاة ودعاء


صافحا عن صالبيه


القرار:

بصوت يهز الضمير


يزيح الجبال ينادي تعال

فيبصر حتى الضرير


يشيع السلام ينير الظلام






من عيون البسطاء


مسح الدم السكيب

زارعا فيهم عزاء


نازعا حزن الحزانى

شافيا من فيه داء


غافرا كل الخطايا

دافعا كل الشقاء


رافعا كل البلايا






ونعمت بالفداء


هل تذوقت سلاما

أجزل لك العطاء


من مسيح بدماه

حتى يغني الفقراء


راضيا ضحى بغناه

مانحا له الضياء


جاء للإنسان نورا
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2011)

* ترنيمة إنت مش للذكريات _ ناصف صبحى
*
*[YOUTUBE]EFpmba83tQs[/YOUTUBE]

**إنت مش للذكريات*
*أو لمجد راح وفات

 أو لفرحه تدوم ثواني

 أو دقائق أو ساعات



 قرار
 انت اقوى
 انت اعظم

 انت حي
 انت تقدر
 انت صخرة
انت ملجأ
انت فوق حد التصور

أنت مش أفكار جميلة
أو حماسة للشباب
أو كلام يدوب ويدبل
فى مواجه الصعاب

انت مش بعيد هناك
    أو لوحدك في سماك    
انت مجد في وسطنا
سور حماية م الهلاك


 انت مش ناسي الوعود
      تدي موسم للحصاد      
وتعوضنا عن السنين
 اللي ضيعها الجراد

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2011)

*ترنيمة جيت لك وأنا مديون

[YOUTUBE]s16P3oo9gI8[/YOUTUBE]

+جيت لك وأنا مديون سددت ليَّ ديوني
جيت لك وأنا أعمى فتحت ليَّ عيوني
ق:أنت حبيب قلبى أروح لمين غيرك
أنت يسوع ربي أركع وأصلي لك
+ جيت لك وأنا خاطئ غفرت ليَّ ذنوبي
طهرت لي قلبي وسترت لي عيوبي
+ جيت لك وأنا مجروح ضمدت لي جروحي
وبروحك القدوس أنعشت لي روحي
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2011)

* ترنيمة هارمي كل تُكالي عليك

[YOUTUBE]qx02PjGbj30&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

هارمي كل اتكالي عليك و علي كلامك هارمي الشبكه
كل حياتي ملك ايديك ايد مين غيرك تدي البركه

انا سلمتك كل حياتي و بقول دايما تبقي مشيئتك
اصل انا حتي بقلبي الخاطي جربت حنانك و عرفتك

كلي يقين ان انت معايا واثق فيللي بتختاره ليا
مانت في ضعفي بتبقي حمايه و طريق الخير ترسمه ليه

قلبي بيصرخلك و ينادي انك تقبل تدخل بيتي
وان كنت انا بعتك في الماضي بارك انت العمر الاتي
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

*ترنيمة يا عيون الرب السهرانة طلي على مصر _ لقدس أبونا موسى 

[YOUTUBE]9GF9LNIfWT8[/YOUTUBE]
1- ( يا عيون الرب السهرانة طلي على
مصر دليها وهي حيرانة دليها لبر)2
(لا صنم ينفعها ولا شمس لا قمر ولاجنى ولا إنس )2
مين ينهى آلام الملايين ويرسى على برامين
يا عيون الرب السهرانة طلي على مصر

2- ( يا ذراع الرب الأبدية اتمدي لمصر
أعاديها جهل وقدرية في صراع الدهر)2
(أسحار وغواية وضلال حطوا رجليها في أغلال)2
مين يهدي خطاها للنور ويفك الشعب المأسور
يا ذراع الرب الأبدية اتمدي لمصر

3- ( يا سواقي الرب المليانة فيضي على مصر
اروي أراضيها العطشانة وازرعي في القفر)2
(حولي صحاريها لجنات بدلي لعناتها لبركات)2
اروي أراضيها بأنهار ويصير أهاليها أبرار
يا سواقي الرب المليانة فيضي على مصر

4- (يا وعود الرب نطق بيها بالبركة لمصر
كوني نور يبدد لياليها كوني بسمة وفجر)2
(حول يا إلهنا الآهات لأغاني تعلى بهتافات)2
بدل أحزانها لأفراح خليها تسعد ترتاح
يا عيون الرب السهرانة طلي على مصر

*​


----------



## MinaGayed (5 فبراير 2011)

حلوه اوى , ربنا يديك الصحه


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

MinaGayed قال:


> حلوه اوى , ربنا يديك الصحه


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*بكره هتدبر _ فاديا بزي

[YOUTUBE]5P9kCs2bVtM[/YOUTUBE]


يا رب يا رب يا رب
1
لو كل ظروف الدنيا الصعبة وقفت ضدنا
ولقينا طموحنا وكل امالنا بتمشي عكسنا
فأكيد اللى جاي احلى ونسيبها لربنا
القرار
بكره هتدبر والخير هيكون اكبر
دي مشيئته مش اكثر وربنا معانا
في قلبه وحاسسنا دايما بيحرسنا
من الدنيا ايه ناقصنا ده بنفسه ويانا
2
لو جلنا مشاكل صعبة علينا مكناش قدها
هنصلي نقله يا رب تعالى انت حلها
وهو اكيد سامعنا ليه نقلق منها
3
هنصلي في كل مكان في الدنيا مجدك حلمنا
مش خايفين لما نموت علشانك ده خير لينا كلنا
ودي تبقى اقل حاجة نثبتلك حبنا

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 فبراير 2011)

*تتألم لآلامي – فريق الحياة الافضل

[YOUTUBE]Y7193L8wukU[/YOUTUBE]

يتألم لآلامك وفي ضيئك يتضايئ
وفي ايده بيسند ضعفك ووعوده دي حئايئ
ولو لسنين عشتي في احزان
بينادي عليكي آن الاوان
آن الاوان تقومي…قومي واستنيري
يطرد الخوف من قلبك وفي نور مجده تسيري
ويكون هو سلامك وميته ترويكي
يحيكي من جديد…راعيكي وشفيكي
راعيكي وشفيكي

**قراءة*
لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا
الظُّلْمَةُ تُغَطِّي الأَرْضَ وَالظَّلاَمُ الدَّامِسُ الأُمَمَ. أَمَّا عَلَيْكِ فَيُشْرِقُ الرَّبُّ، وَمَجْدُهُ عَلَيْكِ يُرَى
فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ*

شايف اوجاعنا … وعارف احلامنا
وان يوم يعجز لسانا…سامع اناتنا
ولو لسنين عشنا في احزان
بتنادي علينا …آن الاوان
آن الاوان نقوم…ننفض عنا الغبار
تهرب من عنا الضلمة … يبدأ في حياتنا نهار
ويكون هو سلامنا …وميته تروينا
يحينا من جديد…راعينا وشفينا
راعينا وشفينا
آن الاوان نقوم…ننفض عنا الغبار
تهرب من عنا الضلمة … يبدأ في حياتنا نهار

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2011)

*ترنيمة مش راجع ليكي تاني ده مكاني في قلب يسوع*


[YOUTUBE]G3OWHi2o47U[/YOUTUBE]
*
القرار
مش راجع ليكي تاني ده مكاني في قلب يسوع
مهما كنتي واخداني انا راجع بالدموع
بعلن مفارقتي ليكي وظلامك اعمي عيوني


اعمي ولا كنت شايف نورك ولا حتي عايز
اعرف غير الخطيه واعيشها قايم نايم(2)


مش راجع ليكي تاني ده مكاني في قلب يسوع
مهما كنتي واخداني انا راجع بالدموع
بعلن مفارقتي ليكي وظلامك اعمي عيوني

اتاريكى يا خطية مرة برة وجوه
براكى زهور فى جنة
جواكى أصل الشوك

مش راجع ليكي تاني ده مكاني في قلب يسوع
مهما كنتي واخداني انا راجع بالدموع
بعلن مفارقتي ليكي وظلامك اعمي عيوني

مش راجع ليكي تاني ده مكاني في قلب يسوع
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2011)

*من قلب اللهيب…مثل الغني والعازر

*[YOUTUBE]-MujkWmyJ5U[/YOUTUBE]

*من قلب اللهيب عم بصرخ يا ويلي
وما حدا بيسمعني
من قلب اللهيب اللي وصلته بجهلي
وما حدا وصّلني
ياما ناس نصحوني عن شروري أرجع
ياما ناس حكيولي وكنت رافض أسمع
بترجّاك اسمعني.. اسمعني.. اسمعني
رح تحصد شو بتزرع
عمري مضّيته عم فتّش على شهوة عيني
وعمرها الشهوة ما كانت تشبع جشعي وترويني
وكان على بابي فقير يشحد منّي كثير
اسمه لعازر كان ياما أنّاته أسمع
وكلابي كانت تشبع وهوّي يبقى جوعان
وهلّق هوّي بالسما عايش بالهنا
لكن أنا يا ويلي يا ويلي أنا
هلّق أنا بالنار بالنار عم بتعذّب
أصرخ ليل نهار عطشان ومش لاقي أشرب
مصيري انحتم وما بينفع ندم
انقفل بوجّي الباب البعدو قدّامك مشرّع
ياما ناس نصحوني عن شروري أرجع
ياما ناس حكيولي وكنت رافض أسمع
بترجّاك اسمعني.. اسمعني.. اسمعني
رح تحصد شو بتزرع
*​


----------



## شميران (2 مايو 2011)

*الصلاة جميلة جدا الرب يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مايو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *الصلاة جميلة جدا الرب يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( يايسوع تعبان )*
* للمرنمة ( ديانا ماهر )*

[YOUTUBE]jyBbJG0wMbc[/YOUTUBE]



 *† أنا عارف انى بعشق كل حاجة تذلنى *
* علشان شايفها فى صورة تانية صورة وراها بتشدنى*

* يايسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك*
* اسمعنى انا برمى بحملى عليك*
* مدلى ايديك انا عينى عليك *
* دموعى تصرخلك انا محتاجلك ابرئنى يارب انا بجرى عليك*

* † انا عارف انى قاسم كل حياتى لناحيتين*
* مرة معاك مرة عليك فيا تناقض ويا آنين*

*يايسوع تعبان محتاج لحنان محتاج حضنك محتاج صوتك*
* اسمعنى انا برمى بحملى عليك*
* مدلى ايديك انا عينى عليك *
* دموعى تصرخلك انا محتاجلك ابرئنى يارب انا بجرى عليك*

* † انا عارف كل لحظة بعيدة عنك مش ضامنها*
* بس انا عايزك تقود حياتى تمشى بيها وتستلمها*

* وده مش معقول بترد تقول حبك ليا هيفيض فيا *
* وهتبقى معايا فى ضلمة ونور*
* وبقيت مذهول بأنينى مشغول اب حنين *
* و بتبين لمسات من حبك وانا مسرور*


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2011)

موضوع في غايه الروعه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*ترنيمة ( وريهم ايدك )
للمرنم ( ريمون صقر )
*
[YOUTUBE]XcEogJ5MHK4[/YOUTUBE]


*ساكت ليه وريهم ايدك سامحنا يارب احنا تعبنا
وسط الامنا دموعنا تعاتبك مد ايديك انت وشددنا

† لما بصلي بتبقي صلاتي كلها حب لكل الناس
اما صلاته تهد حياتي وبرجليه دمي بينداس

† سكوتي علشان صوتك يتكلم والدمعة في عيني محبوسة
و عدو الخير عمره ماسلم جوه قلبه سموم مدسوسة

† احنا بنشكي م اللي مالينا وقلبنا ينده دايماً ليك
ومهما تزيد جروحهم فينا انت املنا وواثقين فيك*
 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> موضوع في غايه الروعه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

♫ (*كتر خيرك ياربى) *♫​
[YOUTUBE]ag22KrVMIGQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*المقدمــــــــة :*​ 
*ولا تغلى حياتى .. ياريت تقبلها منى*​
*وياريتنى أقدر أوفى .. ما أنت بخيرك غمرنى*​
*طب هأشكرك وأقولك إيه؟*​​*كتر خيرك ياربى...  علشان خلتنى إبنك *​
*وعلشان غفرت ذنبى*​​*++++++ *​
​*1 - تعرف ياربى... إن أنا برتاح فى حضنك*​
*وإنى بنسى حتى نفسى... ما دام معاك*​​*وتهون مشاكلى  لـــــــــو ها عيش العمر جنبك *​
*بس المهم إنى أوصل,,, وأسكن سماك*​​*القرار:*​​*ما كل الجراح بتهون..  كل الآلام تعدى *​
*لما معاك بأكون.. للموج إيديك بتهدى*​​*أشكر وأقولك إيه؟*​
*كتر خيرك ياربى ..عشان خلتنى إبنك*​
*وعشان 
ملكت قلبــــــــــى*​​*2 - هو أنا من غيرك أنت ... كنت أعيش؟*​
*دة حب كل الدنيا دى ... ما يكفنيش*​
*هو حبك اللى يملئ القلب وحده*​
*ما أنت جيتنى عشان 
إبنك يعيش*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*ترنيمة علمنى أحبـــــــــ♥ـــــــــــك

[YOUTUBE]eYtxZHJUzbo[/YOUTUBE]

1 - قد ايه حاسس براحة فى قلبى مش عارف سببها
قد ايه حبك بيلمس النفس 
ويغيــــــــر
الغربة عنك صعبة بس حضنك حلى مرارها
ساعدنى ارجع ليك 
ومن يأسى 
أتحـــــــــرر


القرار : علمنى يارب أحب♥ــك زى ما حبتنى يارب من زمان
مش بس إيد مرفوعة من قلب بجد مش بالكلام


2 - احنا يارب بنرنم علشان
 تسمعنــــــــــا 
مع انك انت سامعنا
من غير 
ما نتكلـــــــم
لكن عشان قسوة قلوبنــــــــــــا
 من قلبك الطيب اكيد 
هتتعلــــــــــم
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يوليو 2011)

*إسمع صراخ التعبانين _ إيرينى أبو جابر

[YOUTUBE]zHzSELn7evI[/YOUTUBE]

+ إسمع صراخ التعبانين   .. وشيل حمول الشقيانين
 وقت الجفاف إبعت مطر ... وبخيرك إغنى المحتاجين

 القرار:

 ياللى بتمسح دمعتى ... ياللى بتسمع صرختى (2)
 وحتى لو من غير كلام بتحس بيا .. بتحس بيا فى محنتــــى

دايماً معايا فى كل يوم
 عندك حماية من الهموم
 وعشان كدة تزيد الآلام وبردو حاضن فرحتى 

 +إشفى قلوب المجروحين .. وإنصف يارب المظلومين
 وانجد حياتنا من الخطر .. خلينا بيــــك مطمنيــــن

+ يا طوق نجاة للغرقانين ... ومفرح القلب الحزين
لو يعجزوا كل البشر ...  أنت بتقدر يا مُعيـــــــن *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

* ترنيمة أتعب كتير وأحزن كتير _ إيرينى أبو جابر*

[YOUTUBE]Dng-B19ZR6g[/YOUTUBE]

    1- (أتعب كتير واحزن كتير لما أختار لنفسي طريقي وفيه أسير
    أتعب كتير واحزن كتير لما في بعدي بإيدي أحفر ألف بير)2

*  القرار*- (محتاج لصوتك محتاج رعايتك محتاج تقولي أنا حاسس بحيرتك)2
    ترشدني مين وتقولي فين تمسكني يدك انت من إيدي اليمين

    2- (أفرح كتير وابقى بصير لما مشورتك تبقى نوري في المسير
    وانسى الآلام وانسى الملام لما ألاقي في اللي اخترته كل خير)2
    وإن ناداني البعد تاني أحرسني من ضعفي ومن ميلي الضرير
​


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2011)

متابع 

جميل قوى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2011)

*ترنيمة اتأخرت عليك يا يسوع _ لقدس أبونا موسى 

[YOUTUBE]exsWEnfGGyo[/YOUTUBE]

اتأخرت عليك يا يسوع
( من كام سنة وانا سيبك
بجرى وببعد عنك
تنده واهرب منك
انا غلطان يا يسوع

سايب الدنيا وجيلك
وبقولك محتاجلك
انا قلبى بيندهلك
ارحمنى يا يسوع ) 2

ق
( ايه ينفعنى لو اخسر نفسى
واكسب كل كنوز الدنيا
انسى يا نفسى العالم انسى
دا يسوع وعدك بحياة تانية ) 2

- اتأخرت عليك يا يسوع
( اه لو كنت عرفتك
من ايام ما قبلتك
لكن شوفتك سيبتك
وراجعلك يا يسوع

عمرى هاعيشه لشخصك
ايوه يارب انا ملكك
قلبى ساجدلك واحدك
وبحبك يا يسوع ) 2
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2011)

soso a قال:


> متابع
> 
> جميل قوى
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2011)

* ترنيمة لحد إمتى؟ _ هايدى منتصر
*
[YOUTUBE]hjfH0hihvEs[/YOUTUBE]

لحد أمتي حبقي لابس وش غير وشي الحقيقي
لحد أمتي هاعيش ناسية وافتكرة بس في وقت ضيقي
لحد امتي الشوك هيبقي طول طريقي مزروع

*قرار :*
*بقول لغيري عن جمال وحنان يسوع
وأخلي غيري يتوب ويبكي بالدموع
بس رغم كلامي عني معرفهوش
ايوة بتكلم علية ومبكلمهوش
وإن يوم فتحت كلام وجعني وهزني
وسمعت صوت بيقولي توب ... بغير الموضوع*

أرجوك يا ربي تردني وتشدني وتجيبني تاني
عشان بعيد عنك انا شكلي سعيد لكن بعاني
وقلبي محروم من الفرح وطول زماني موجوع​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2011)

اكثر من رااااائع 

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*ترنيمة وحدك يا يسوع وليس سواك*

[YOUTUBE]oR-YUMlFNbg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*وحدك يا يسوع وليس سواك*
* أحبك يا يسوع ولا حدش وياك*
* +القلب كان قاسي وفضلت أنا أقاسي*
* ولما فاض كاسي بديت أعيش وياك*
* +أنت اللي فديتني في همومي وعزيتني*
* بلمسة وحدة شفتني وبنظرة صرت معاك*
* +مسحت لي دموعي ضمدت لي جروحي*
* حياتي وروحي سابحة في أعلى سماك*
* +من الكسرة للنصرة وزالت الحسرة*
* وسعدت أنا بالحضرة لما أتقبلت معاك*
* +دى نعمة غنية أعددتها ليَّ*
* أعطيتها لى هدية لما مشيت وياك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2011)

* ترنيمة أنا محتاج لمسة روحك تغيرني* _منال سمير

[YOUTUBE]xqPH5kt_tAM[/YOUTUBE]

أنا محتاج لمسة روحك تغيرني ، يا يسوع دمك يطهرني 

    (أنا محتاج لمسة روحك  تغيرني    

    وانا محتاج يا يسوع دمك يطهرني)*2

    (وانا لما هآجي واشوفك  واشوف اسمي على كفوفك  بتفك الأسر وحقك بيحررني)*2

    (إن كنت ضعيف قويني  إن كنت حزين عزيني إن كنت خاطي ابرئني واشفيني

    المسني بسلطانك   وريني مجد جلالك    أغمر قلبي بحنانك وارويني)*2​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*في وقت ضعفي باناديلك _ منال سمير*

[YOUTUBE]X4wqh3BGeKM[/YOUTUBE]
(في وقت ضعفي باناديلك

في وقت حزني أنا هاجيلك)*2

وعارف انك هتشيلني على الأكتاف

معاك هارتاح  ومش هاخاف

أنا هاجيلك واحكيلك على اللي فيّ

انت المخلص  انت فاديّ

*(أنا هاجيلك علشان غيرك مافيش

ليّ هنا في الأرض او في السما

في محضرك حزني بيهرب مالاقيش

أي تنهد لكن كل هنا)*2
*
(علشان اسمك برج حصين باجري عليه

استرني ربي في دمك اللي عني سال

علشان حبك هو الغطا اللي احتمى بيه

ارفعني ربي انت تصنع المحال)*2​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما فارقنيش أبداً أبداً*

[YOUTUBE]yXelMdTm-Kc[/YOUTUBE]

مافارقنيش أبداً أبداً إحسانك ده مافارقنيش
من وانا لسه في رحم الإم الرحمة شالتني وماساتنيش

مرة أتعبد مرة أتسند مرة أتشدد وانا وياك
والمرات التانية أما أبعد أرجع والقاك مانستنيش

واما بالاقي النفس إنهارت تحت رحاية شك وضيق
والنوم هارب مني أطالب قلبك واصرخ مانستنيش

وأما أتحارب وانا في القارب بالموجة وبالريح والخوف
وأبقى بنازع في هزيع رابع تيجي تدافع عني أعيش

دوب قلبي حنانك سيدي وسابني ما بين حمد وتسبيح
وانا متاخد مسبي وساجد قدام حب مابينتهيش​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*إنت عـــــــــــــــالى**_ فريق الحياة الأفضل**

*[YOUTUBE]qxgHZoDFGH8[/YOUTUBE]

*ملك الملوك وجلالك مالى الوجود حوالينا
 وجبال بتدوب قدامك إسمك عالى يا فادينا
 
دى الأنهار بتسقفلك كل الآلات تعزفلك
 ويارب بكلمة منك كل الملوك تخضعلك

 **أنت عــــــــــــالى **

 فوق كل إسم مهما يكون
**عــــــــــــــــــالى*​* فوق السحاب ومالى الكون

 **عـــــــــــــالى**

 هتشوف ملكك كل العيون 

 **أنت عـــــــــــالى* ​


----------



## فراشه (13 يناير 2012)

+ علمني كيف اصلي علمني يايسوع ... علمني كيف اصلي واذرف الدموع +

                شكراً صلاتك حلوة هواية ربنا ايبارك اعمالك [SIZE="4"][/SIZE]


----------



## ميرنا (3 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tzbal89uiz4[/YOUTUBE]

رهيبة اتمنى الكل يسمعها 
انا خايف طمنى ياربى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 فبراير 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cvXz2JMnKZg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2012)

جميل قوى لما نصليه كل يوم الصبح 
ونقول لكل السماء خليكوا معانا انهارده 

[YOUTUBE]tGJcctcWf94[/YOUTUBE]

بصوت مختلف 

[YOUTUBE]t8tdIn_dzgw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

*ترنيمة بارك بلادي يا سامع الصلاة   

*[YOUTUBE]clgqxdjDXyo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
*
مهما كان الحال هتقدر يا اللي بتشق البحور

مهما كان الحال هتقدر يا اللي بتشق البحور

زي ما جالك نحاميا بالبكا ونادى عليك


 مهما كان ع الأرض ضلمه، السما مليانه نور

مهما كان ع الأرض ضلمه، السما مليانه نور

كلنا جايين بنصرخ يا يسوع مد إيديك


بارك بلادي بارك بلادي

بارك بلادي بارك بلادي


          يا سامع الصلاة في قلوب كل البشر

التفت لصراخ قلوبنا وارسل لينا المطر


روحك القدوس يجمع العظام من كل وادي

روحك القدوس يجمع العظام من كل وادي

في الصليب بطرح ذنوبي ذنب آبائي وولادي


          تحيا تنطق تنحني لك تعترف باسمك يافادي

تحيا تنطق تنحيني لك تعترف باسمك يا فادي

يا رحيم القلب اغفر واستمع لآهات بلادي


بارك بلادي بارك بلادي

بارك بلادي بارك بلادي
            يا سامع الصلاة في قلوب كل البشر

التفت لصراخ قلوبنا وارسل لينا المطر

في الخيام يعلى هتافنا نرفع العلم السماوي

في الخيام يعلى هتافنا نرفع العلم السماوي

ينهض النايم ويسمع الندى إنتم شهودي


          الرب بيجهز نفوسنا والعدو جرابه خاوي

الرب بيجهز نفوسنا والعدو جرابه خاوي

وكلنا من قلب واحد نطلبك بارك بلادي


بارك بلادي بارك بلادي

بارك بلادي بارك بلادي
 يا سامع الصلاة في قلوب كل البشر

التفت لصراخ قلوبنا وارسل لينا المطر
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]R3eVujDgb4s[/YOUTUBE]

*فى ايه كمان ممكن يضايقك لسة انا معملتهوش
ده انا ماسبتش اى حاجة تزعلك معملتهاش 

معرفش ليه باب رحمتك مقفلتهوش 
مع ان انا ابوابى ليك مفتحتهاش 

فى ايه كمان ممكن يضايقك لسة انا معملتهوش
ده انا ماسبتش اى حاجة تزعلك معملتهاش 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]U87Xnan5vmk[/YOUTUBE]

*عينك عليا طول الطريق ... بتنجي  نفسي و قلبي الغريق
وفي وقت ضعفي وفي وسط ضيقي
بتكون عزايا بتكون رفيقي
و تكون تملي أوفي صديق ... و تكون معايا طول الطريق

† و إما بضعفي بغرق في ضعفي
بتجرح و تشفي تصفح و تعفي
تمسك بأيدك كفي الرقيق ... و تكون معايا طول الطريق

† و إما بحنانك تلمس جبيني
بنسي في جمالك همي في سنيني
تحت صليبك بترجي فيك ... إبنك حبيبك تاه في الطريق


*​


----------

